# Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanical?



## knowsnowatch

*Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanical?*

Hi

I was wondering, who have used their Apple Watch for a month and more but decided to stop wearing it completely and go back to using a mechanical watch.

Thank you.


----------



## luxury554

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

i actually did quit wearing my apple watch and went back to a mechanical watch, but that was after 3 months


----------



## jinusuh

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I actually rotate a good amount depending on the activity I'm doing. I do appreciate the new series 3 and is a pretty good constructed watch, but even then, nothing can truly replace them in my opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Great question! Lol I recently got an apple
Watch series 2 and was super excited about getting one. Opened the box and then had that feeling of utter regret. It hasn't been used or worn. So now it may see the light of the classifieds. I can't stop wearing my mechanicals as I love them too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewkeys

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

The apple watch series 3 is tremendously improved over the series 1 I had...I've been contemplating selling my speedy as I feel bad about wearing the apple watch instead!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## love mechanicals

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Has anyone ever been complimented by a stranger about their Apple watch? I just don't see that happening. A pretty mechanical, yes it happens ...


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



love mechanicals said:


> Has anyone ever been complimented by a stranger about their Apple watch? I just don't see that happening. A pretty mechanical, yes it happens ...


No but most people do not pay any attention whether one wears a watch or not.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



love mechanicals said:


> Has anyone ever been complimented by a stranger about their Apple watch? I just don't see that happening. A pretty mechanical, yes it happens ...


Not unless I use Apple Pay. Other than that, it's just too common around here. Besides, I'm still using the plain Sport band, which isn't going to draw comments like an individualized aftermarket strap might.


----------



## Flex Luthor

I had an Apple Watch given to me as a gift about a year ago. Every time I wore it I felt like I was cheating on my mechanicals. I finally got around to selling it a few weeks ago.


----------



## umarrajs

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I quit after about 2 weeks (that was a few years ago........AW2). Never got used to screen off mode.
Currently using Garmin D2 Charlie couple of times a week. Screen is always on and displays fair amount of info (HR, moon phase, day & date, steps, sunrise, sunset, pressure and pressure trend graph Plus 2 other time zone).


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



love mechanicals said:


> Has anyone ever been complimented by a stranger about their Apple watch? I just don't see that happening. A pretty mechanical, yes it happens ...


I doubt too many people care about what watches others wear or that too many people care about being complimented for his watch.


----------



## kyle72

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I adore my vintage Seikos and I adore my Apple Watch. I wear them all.


----------



## Derek411

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I sold my Apple Watch, bought an Apple Watch, sold my Apple Watch and bought an Apple Watch again about a month ago. I think I'll keep it.

I wear the Apple Watch on the left. You don't have to cheat on your preferred watch.


----------



## Sital

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wore my AW almost every day for about a year, but got tired of the constant notifications. That's when I started getting into mechanical watches. Now I only where my AW at night if I need a silent alarm to wake me up in the morning.


----------



## vmgotit

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I decided to go back to a one watch collection like I had for many years before. Going to one watch, for me, meant going with a Rolex Explorer. I put my Apple Watch up for sale. Nice watch, but for me it would never replace a watch like my Explorer! Vance.


----------



## Horrendous

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Similar story here. I was addicted to my Apple Watch for over a year. I mean, addicted. If my wrist ever stopped buzzing for a few minutes I would crave the next notification, that next satisfying hit. I never missed headlines or sports scores. Texts and emails were responded to within seconds. If my 3 activity rings weren't closed by the end of the day, by God, I would close them.

Then one day while packing for vacation, I decided I didn't want to pack the extra charger. So I left the Apple Watch at home and slipped on an old pilot watch. I saw the light, and I'm never going back into the abyss again.

It can be a useful tool, but I feel life is better when an Apple Watch isn't constantly stealing my attention away from something else.



Sital said:


> I wore my AW for about almost every day for about a year, but got tired of the constant notifications. Thats when I started getting into mechanical watches. Now I only where my AW at night if I need a silent alarm to wake me up in the morning.


----------



## NoSympathy

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I did the same. Used to wear my Apple Watch every day but ever since I got my Rolex Datejust 41, i just stopped picking up my Apple Watch and wore my Datejust most of the time. The only time I don't wear the Datejust is when I'm exercising or hiking.


----------



## guspech750

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I simply have no desire to buy another electronic widget let alone a crappy Apple Watch.

That's the beauty of a real watch. You're not connected to society and it's BS.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ganagati

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I picked one up as a running watch - apple pay, cell phone capability, gps / heart rate / etc. It lasted a day. My garmin was better for running, and it wouldn't come close to kicking my rolex off my wrist.


----------



## scarrz

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I think the AW has its place. Love it for working out and running, GPS, heart rate, etc. But at the end of the day when I'm ready to go to work our going out for the evening I always reach for a mechanical.

I can't see 20+ years from now the AW being something you would hand down to the kids, but a nice Rolex, Omega, now were talking!


----------



## justbecauseIcan

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I bought an apple watch 2 back then just out of interest, did the two watch thing for two days until I confirmed that it was silly. Now I only wear it on the jet ski so I don't have to look at the phone in the glove box, the watch itself sits in my jet ski box cluttering around with all type of other gear - I enjoy the fact that I don't care about it or its appearance. I only rinse it every now and then because the crown etc. gets stuck with salt water. It's out of battery more often than not, so I charge it driving to the boat ramp.


----------



## steve399

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I am wearing a cheap unbranded android smartwatch to see if I want to go apple, or blow off the idea and just stick with my iphone SE. and a real watch.


----------



## scarrz

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I think the AW has its place especially for running, sports activities, etc. mine will never take the place of a mechanical, but it's handy if you are already in the apple ecosystem.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I had a smartwatch a couple of years ago and gave it a good run for 6 months. I liked the BT notifications for texts, because it's more acceptable to look at your watch in a meeting than check your phone. In the end, however, it left me wanting.

Mechanical watches are special to me in a way smartwatches (or even quartz watches) never will be. I gave it away and came back home to autos.

Doc Savage


----------



## wemedge

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I mostly wear my regular watches now, but I still like my Apple watch. It is in regular use-for days when I don't want to miss notifications, when I'm using google maps, or when I need the timer function. It's very useful. However, it doesn't completely replace my mechanical or quartz watches.


----------



## astroboi82

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have just stopped wearing Mine every day as of about 2 weeks ago, gone back to a conventional watch.

I mainly plan to use it when exercising from now on.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

In the end a mechanical watch will always win, but i do find myself going to my Apple watch and more - Just a shame you dont get more battery life out of them.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

"Boredom" happens when wearing a mechanical watch either. That's why most of us have more than one watch and rotate or flip them. The same thing happens with smartwatches, although the fact that it has multiple uses and faces can address the "need" for another watch for a while. But we need to keep in mind we are not the regular customer in both the mechanical or smartwatches market. We are the exception!

I think most of the AW users are trying to fulfill a specific need, while us (WIS) are trying to balance the "need for beautiful aesthetics" the mechanical watches are so good at fulfilling. My need is to improve my fitness and loose weight and the smartwatch is very good at helping. For me, this need outweighs the "need for beautiful aesthetics" given by mechanical watches.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



WIS_Chronomaster said:


> In the end a mechanical watch will always win...


If you're talking about the market in general, I am not so sure anymore. Georges Kern recently said that people are buying a watch ONLY because of brand recognition. Beside very few watch brands (e.g. Rolex, PP, AP) all the other suffer and continue to suffer on brand recognition, while Apple continues to grow its brand's appeal among all social categories.


----------



## scarrz

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I could believe that. A lot easier to sport your AW at a glance.



utzelu said:


> If you're talking about the market in general, I am not so sure anymore. Georges Kern recently said that people are buying a watch ONLY because of brand recognition. Beside very few watch brands (e.g. Rolex, PP, AP) all the other suffer and continue to suffer on brand recognition, while Apple continues to grow its brand's appeal among all social categories.


----------



## scentedlead

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



scarrz said:


> I can't see 20+ years from now the AW being something you would hand down to the kids, but a nice Rolex, Omega, now were talking!


I'm starting to see kids now with Apple Watches, and other smart watches, because their parents upgraded and passed down the old one-just like they do with their cell phones and tablets.

Oh wait. That's not what you meant.

NextAvenue.org: Sorry, Nobody Wants Your Parents' Stuff


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

When people talk about passing watches to their kids, what they really mean is passing something valuable to their kids. A friend of mine got an older Heuer Carrera from his father but he is not wearing it for fear of damaging, is a bit worn out and out of fashion. Eventually he doesn't enjoy the watch but just keeps it for sentimental and (possible) monetary value. So what's the point of passing the watch to your kid, when you can pass him something more valuable instead (e.g. good education, investment fund, saving account, house/apartment etc.)? It's all a marketing thing we're buying into.


----------



## agravelle

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've purchased an Apple Watch on two occasions: 1st and 2nd gen. Both times, I returned it within two weeks and went back to my mechanical watches. The Apple Watch presents an undeniable value and that was a part of the problem - it was so good that, if I'd chosen to keep it, I would have had a hard time convincing myself NOT to wear it and rotate through my "dumb" watches. It quickly became something so engrained into my tech ecosystem that I felt crippled without it... Kinda scary. That, along with an unrelated focus around mindfulness that drove me away from being constantly connected, was a big reason I stayed away. I just love mechanical watches too much and I never would have worn them if I'd kept the Apple Watch.


----------



## haganaga

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've had mine almost a year now. I use it when I work out/run, otherwise I take the straps off and put it in my pocket to track my activity during the day. If I didn't work out or run that day I strap it on at the end of the day and take the dog for a good walk to close out the rings. And as someone else noted, it's also great silent alarm when I have to get up earlier than my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I don't think I have ever worn mine for more than three days in a row. It seems like I will wear it once every 3-4 months and be reminded why I don't like the Apple Watch.

I bought the Apple Watch 1 and I got it the first day they were released. The next day I flew to New Zealand when I arrived at the hotel where the watch fell off my wrist. The magnetic part of the band wasn't working and the watch wasn't out in NZ yet and none of the stores in NZ or Australia had straps. I was without a watch for a month.


----------



## KingVic

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I had to stop wearing my apple watch due to my job. So I went back to my Omega and Oris as a everyday


----------



## gs300999s

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

worst $600 i ever spend on any watch, on the series 2! even the swatch gets more wrist time. only myself to blame for succumbing to the hype.


----------



## De Wolfe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Never did, and will never do.


----------



## evergoodstudios

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I actually bought the series 1 when it came out, then upgraded to a stainless one. Wore it for about 4 months. Sold it, never looked back. That was about 3 years ago. I obviously fell for the hype and to be fair the Apple Watch is a fantastic device but until it can be wound automatically like a mechanical, or can be charged by solar and have the display on all the time I MAY be interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



De Wolfe said:


> Never did, and will never do.


AMEN!

o|:rodekaart


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Jean-Michel Basquiat said:


> AMEN!
> 
> o|:rodekaart


Just for the record, I own an iPhone and a MacBook Pro and have been an Apple Fanboy for many years.

I just can't stand the looks of it.

There's something about a mechanical watch that an Apple Watch (or any digital Watch really..) will never match.

b-)


----------



## mikejulietpapa

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I used an Apple Watch for a couple years and I've now completely abandoned it.

Some stuff was super interesting about it though, especially being able to see live radar as a storm rolled through. But overall, it made me feel a bit too connected.


----------



## SaleenDriver

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Its been more than a month, but I have, over time, pretty much stopped wearing my Apple Watches and sold all but one off. And that one I'll be selling off soon. Probably going to be a hard sell. Its a Gen 2 stainless steel that I bought from The Time Preserve after they plated it with white gold. No idea what its going to be worth. But back to the original question.....yes, I have pretty much gone to automatic watches at this point.


----------



## ABQAnthony

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

For me i had some really strange tingling in my forearm and hand. I receive multiple notifications per day (in excess of 100 easily on an average day) so I don't know if the feedback from the vibration caused nerve issues or what but as soon as I stopped wearing it the tingling went away.


----------



## KINGPIN

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

When I was using my apple watch I would change it up daily with one of my mechanical watches. The Only reason I am using it now is that my employer changed carriers and one of my kids wanted the watch.


----------



## pumxee

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I don't understand the usage of Apple watches VS mechanical watches. YOu have your phone in your pockets already 

- - - Updated - - -

I don't understand the usage of Apple watches VS mechanical watches. YOu have your phone in your pockets already


----------



## luxury554

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

The funny truth is that i used mine for only two weeks and then i switched back, this happen by September last year


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple*



pumxee said:


> I don't understand the usage of Apple watches VS mechanical watches. YOu have your phone in your pockets already


Well, it is really simple: functionality. There are few things a phone can't do: fitness tracking, heart rate measurement, controlling music/podcasts while driving (without taking eyes off the road), showing multiple time zones at a glance, showing your next meeting at a glance. There are probably more useful features, but these are the ones I used mostly.

Although I really love mechanical watches, I find it very hard to wear one after I got the Apple Watch. I only do so when going to social events or at the beach.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have been wearing my AW3 since the release last year.
I don't wear any other watches any more.

functionality - all the alerts right on the wrist. airplane boarding pass. silent alarms. etc

careless accuracy - i don't even think about it. it is always accurate.

The only watch that will get the AW3 off my wrist is AW4.

- - - Updated - - -

I have been wearing my AW3 since the release last year.
I don't wear any other watches any more.

functionality - all the alerts right on the wrist. airplane boarding pass. silent alarms. etc

careless accuracy - i don't even think about it. it is always accurate.

The only watch that will get the AW3 off my wrist is AW4.


----------



## petesavva

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Went back and forth multiple times. First time was a month and sold it, then tried again for about 3 months and sold that one and finally went about 5-6 months and sold the third one, too.
There's something about wearing a proper watch. call me old skool.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



petesavva said:


> Went back and forth multiple times. First time was a month and sold it, then tried again for about 3 months and sold that one and finally went about 5-6 months and sold the third one, too.
> There's something about wearing a proper watch. call me old skool.


Is it really about wearing a "proper watch" or just getting bored and wanting to rotate through various designs? I believe it is more of the later for us the WIS.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> Is it really about wearing a "proper watch" or just getting bored and wanting to rotate through various designs? I believe it is more of the later for us the WIS.


That's the biggest temptation for me when I consider wearing something different than my AW.

Some days, I switch after my rings are closed; sometimes it's when I don't expect any calls or emails for the rest of the evening. It hasn't been enough for me to stop completely, though.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

That's right for me too. There are situations when I need the functionality of a smart watch (mostly during the working week). Other times I don't need to be connected anymore, nor the health & tracking features (like when attending social events) and then a regular mechanical watch is more appropriate.
And some times I need a robust and worry free watch to take on vacation or when trekking or swimming in the sea and that's when something like a G-Shock is better than an AW.
So I don't see why I should limit myself on an AW or a mechanical watch exclusively.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Broken recordsays life is too short to limit to either quartz or gears.


----------



## OmegaRed

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I cannot bring myself to wear my AW on a daily basis. At this point I only wear it for fitness. Where I work (IT) everyone has an Android or Apple watch.


----------



## Palmettoman

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

When I first got my 3LTE, I wore it steadily for about a month and then the mechanicals started calling to me. Now I mainly wear it for fitness (cycling) and sleeping. Being able to take calls on the watch is really nice tho.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Palmettoman said:


> When I first got my 3LTE, I wore it steadily for about a month and then the mechanicals started calling to me. Now I mainly wear it for fitness (cycling) and sleeping. Being able to take calls on the watch is really nice tho.


during meeting or in auditorium, the silent haptic alert on the wrist when I get text, AW is really nice. I can reply with preselected replies.
I do track sleep every night and it is also my morning alarm, silent vibration on the wrist.


----------



## dan.trujillo25

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wont ever own one! I dont need ANOTHER way for people to get a hold of me...


----------



## jwal6718

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I don't think I could stop wearing a regular watch


----------



## vmgotit

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I am glad to say that I sold mine. AW3. When Apple comes out with Solar charging, at least a 100m WR, and an always on display, I might think about going back. Vance.


----------



## charlie__

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I don't wear mine all that much; always at the gym and occasionally after a hard bike ride to 'see how well recovery is going' or something like that. I still like to see it in my (small) collection as I think it's interesting. The biggest annoyance is charging; don't see any way around that for Apple though. If they did more with faces, it'd be more engaging, I think. The virtual chronograph is much less satisfying than I expected; there has to be some space for something more innovative in terms of UI; battery life aside, the hardware seems well sorted.


----------



## CFI care

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Tried to sell my AU$1500 SS 42MM AW on the bay for AU$300 but not a single bite so I gave it to my daughter. The watch did everything a person could want with something on their wrist, it was almost magical in its abilities and its legibility day or night is second to none, but there was just something about it that made me want to wear a mechanical each day.


----------



## joelbny

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I could never wear one of those contraptions...

I like having a smartphone but even that, I turn off almost all notifications. Why on earth would I want notifications on my wrist...

Plus it's one more disposable, planned obsolescence product, and one more item to make Apple a $2 trillion company... they've got enough from me for all that apple stuff I bought the ex over the years. No more.


----------



## cashmonee

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have been an Apple Watch owner for almost exactly three years. I have had a S0 SS and a S3 SS that I wore pretty much everyday since they were first purchased (summers excepted). Today I put mine up on eBay.

I am realizing the watch itself was not helping me to be a better person. It was leading me to be disengaged and distracted from what I was doing and the people around me. I am a teacher, so naturally I work with people all day long, and at first I thought the Apple Watch was a perfect tool for my job. I could be in the classroom and still get important messages or emails without using my phone. I could help students or just generally do my job and still have access to those important notifications. As time went on, I realized I was always looking at my watch. What is worse, I also realized that there were zero notifications that could not have waited until the end of the period, or a slow time in the period. I did not need the instantaneous nature. If there was a real emergency, there would be other ways of being notified. I also realized there is little point in having one if you are not going to be constantly allowing it to interrupt your life. To be honest, I have not worn the Apple Watch at work much this year (2 weeks so far) and have found the experience freeing. I am liking the feeling of not being connected to email, messages, etc as much. I feel like I am now dictating when I interact with those things as opposed to the services or devices dictating. So today it went up for sale.

I do not have much in the way of watches, I am just getting into it, but I am going to use the sale to fund the purchase of an automatic watch that won't pull me away from my students, family, or friends. I have always lusted after watches and have a couple that were gifts that hold a lot of sentimental value and I want to add to them.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



cashmonee said:


> ...
> I am realizing the watch itself was not helping me to be a better person. It was leading me to be disengaged and distracted from what I was doing and the people around me. I am a teacher, so naturally I work with people all day long, and at first I thought the Apple Watch was a perfect tool for my job. I could be in the classroom and still get important messages or emails without using my phone. I could help students or just generally do my job and still have access to those important notifications. As time went on, I realized I was always looking at my watch. What is worse, I also realized that there were zero notifications that could not have waited until the end of the period, or a slow time in the period. I did not need the instantaneous nature. If there was a real emergency, there would be other ways of being notified.
> ...


I totally get where you're coming from. When I'm expecting to be directly engaged with the people near me, I either choose another watch or mute the AW. At a job like teaching, where my focus would be on students -- and I have support staff to come get me if something big happens -- then yeah, an AW would not add enough utility to compensate for being a distraction.

My job these days is very different than that (or what it used to be, which involved teacher-like duties most of the time), and while I don't wear my AW to the office, it's been most useful when I'm _alone_, whether at home or out n' about.

But if my job prioritized direct interactions with people in the same room, and any electronic correspondence could wait until later (when I could better access it using a computer or phone), then a lot of the utility of a smartwatch would be wasted.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



cashmonee said:


> What is worse, I also realized that there were zero notifications that could not have waited until the end of the period, or a slow time in the period. I did not need the instantaneous nature. If there was a real emergency, there would be other ways of being notified. I also realized there is little point in having one if you are not going to be constantly allowing it to interrupt your life.


This vacation I wore a Casio G-Shock most of the time and didn't feel much difference from when wearing the AW. What I want to convey is that with a bit of setup, the experience of wearing the AW could be similar to that of wearing a regular/quartz/digital watch. The good thing is that the AW experience is so easy to fine tune that it makes wearing a regular watch obsolete, for functional purpose.


----------



## cashmonee

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> This vacation I wore a Casio G-Shock most of the time and didn't feel much difference from when wearing the AW. What I want to convey is that with a bit of setup, the experience of wearing the AW could be similar to that of wearing a regular/quartz/digital watch. The good thing is that the AW experience is so easy to fine tune that it makes wearing a regular watch obsolete, for functional purpose.


Part of this process was the idea that very few notifications require immediate attention, and those that do will get to me. I was too connected, and I was neglecting people I was interacting with and being rude by looking to my watch over and over again. I think this is a common issue for Apple Watch users. I decided I did not want to present that way to people I was interacting with. My realization was that if I turned down notifications to what I considered acceptable, I would be getting no notifications most days. So then why have the Apple Watch?

If I were not interacting with people non-stop, then I may have hung on to it. In fact, one of our administrators has one, and it seems a better fit for that position because they are often on the move, and while they certainly interact with people, it isn't constant like teaching. I am interacting from 8 to 3:15.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



cashmonee said:


> If I were not interacting with people non-stop, then I may have hung on to it. In fact, one of our administrators has one, and it seems a better fit for that position because they are often on the move, and while they certainly interact with people, it isn't constant like teaching. I am interacting from 8 to 3:15.


I agree that if all you need from the AW are the notifications, then it is not worth buying it. I personally think the killer feature is health tracking, especially if the lifestyle is sedentary.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

It's for these reasons that I wear a Garmin Vivosmart on one wrist and my watch of the day on the other. I want the notifications, but I don't want to give up my regular watch.

Also, with the Garmin I can tell it to push only the notifications from the apps I want to my wrist. That way it isn't constantly vibrating.

But, I absolutely love it. My phone hasn't been off silent mode in a year or two now. No noise, no vibration. No one around me is ever disturbed in sales appointments or meetings, but I know when I get a message that's needed. And it's just a small black band so it doesn't look like I'm wearing two watches. Of course it also tracks fitness stuff-steps, HR, etc. It's perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



NoRoadtrippin said:


> And it's just a small black band so it doesn't look like I'm wearing two watches. Of course it also tracks fitness stuff-steps, HR, etc. It's perfect.


Before I bought the AW I did a lot of research on the market, including fitness bands. Like you, I though wearing a regular watch and a band would be the solution. But I could not find a band that is small and thin enough but still offer the features I wanted. They are either too bulky or too few features. I am not gonna wear two watches, on both hands. So eventually I decided to go for the AW and I think it is the most complete smartwatch currently.


----------



## freshbake

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I was given an Apple Watch Series 3 for Christmas last year. I held out for a long long time because I just can't get on-board with having essentially another phone strapped to my wrist instead of a piece of horology art. I do wear mine, but it's not the same feeling at all as a good mechanical watch. I usually have a nice mechanical on during the day, at work, and then when I get home I'll take it off and put the apple watch on to bop around the house. It's a nice watch, and does what it is advertised to do very well, but like others have said, I feel like I'm cheating on my "real" watches. When this one dies/breaks/becomes so outdated that it's unusable, I dont plan to get another. Mechanical FTW!


----------



## deediver

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wear a mechanical watch everyday, I'll wear the Apple Watch on my right wrist if I need one of the apps. I use the barometer/elevation, text, heart rate and solar watch face with sunrise/sunset. The AW usually sits on my desk charging where I can see my notifications and weather.

I found that when I wore it as my primary watch I got frustrated when I needed to use a timer or the battery got low. I also found that automatically switching the time zone when I travelled could cause confusion.


----------



## King_Neptune

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



joelbny said:


> I could never wear one of those contraptions...
> 
> I like having a smartphone but even that, I turn off almost all notifications. Why on earth would I want notifications on my wrist...
> 
> Plus it's one more disposable, planned obsolescence product, and one more item to make Apple a $2 trillion company...


+1


----------



## fast08

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I think the phone is the only piece of electronics that should be touching my body lol 
I don't have an apple watch but my SO had one for a few months and its trash, the battery life is horrible and for all the functionality cramped in, none of them really feel essential


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I kinda tried to quit using my AW recently. I got a new watch and have worn it often over the past couple weeks, partly to test its accuracy and partly because it's style is fun.

Eventually, I began to _miss_ the AW. Its functionality, whether going out or poking around at home, is useful to me. It's also one of my most comfortable watches, and its style looks fine, too.

Nah, I haven't quit using it after all. If anything, it's my primary watch, and I pick my other watches when I don't need to wear anything useful.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



BarracksSi said:


> I kinda tried to quit using my AW recently. I got a new watch and have worn it often over the past couple weeks, partly to test its accuracy and partly because it's style is fun.
> 
> Eventually, I began to _miss_ the AW. Its functionality, whether going out or poking around at home, is useful to me. It's also one of my most comfortable watches, and its style looks fine, too.
> 
> Nah, I haven't quit using it after all. If anything, it's my primary watch, and I pick my other watches when I don't need to wear anything useful.


I don't have to test the idea to know that I will miss my AW if I don't wear it for a week or even a day.
I use 6 alarms everyday at work. No mechanical watch offers that.
In the laboratory, I cannot pull out my smartphone. But I can glance at my Apple watch for events on my calendar or reminder - some events and reminders are work related.
My life and my family's wellbeing depend on my job. And I need my AW for my job. so my family's wellbeing depends on my AW.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I share the views with @BarracksSi and @edhchoe. The AW (and other popular smartwatches too) are very useful for the office jobs. How can one remember all the meetings we have these days if not for somebody or something to remind us?

Before I had my AW, I used to forget about some meetings or be late (call conferences mostly so no big deal  ). I am not taking the smartphone with me every time I get up from the desk, so although the phone had reminders, I was not getting them when I was away from desk. Or, sometimes I work with teams in two or three other time zones (US, Asia, Europe) and having a dedicated watch face with all these time zones is very useful during the office hours, as it helps planning the meetings. After I leave the office, I change the face to something more focused on health & fitness, as I want to see where am I with the daily exercise quota. There is no question about its usefulness, a regular watch cannot even compare with it in this aspect. I see more and more people wearing smartwatches so this is definitely an upward trend. There is no doubt in my mind that the regular watch market will drop significantly in the next years.

Now let's wait for Wednesday for Apple's announcement on the new watch. I am sure I will not upgrade yet, as I mine is still pretty new.


----------



## marcstang

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I bought an Apple Watch gen 1 when they first launched and wore it daily for 18 months. I liked a lot of things about it but I did miss my mechanical watches. In the end I took it off one day and never wore it again. I decided that I could get all the functionality on my phone, which I carry everywhere with me anyway. Also I'm ok with missing the odd notification. In addition to this I hated having to carry yet another charger with me when I travelled. A watch really isn't any good when it runs out of battery after less than a day and you haven't got a charger with you. I might get another one once the battery lasts about a week (sufficient for going on business trips) but until then I'll stick with my mechanical or Quartz watches.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



marcstang said:


> I bought an Apple Watch gen 1 when they first launched and wore it daily for 18 months. I liked a lot of things about it but I did miss my mechanical watches. In the end I took it off one day and never wore it again. I decided that I could get all the functionality on my phone, which I carry everywhere with me anyway. Also I'm ok with missing the odd notification. In addition to this I hated having to carry yet another charger with me when I travelled. A watch really isn't any good when it runs out of battery after less than a day and you haven't got a charger with you. I might get another one once the battery lasts about a week (sufficient for going on business trips) but until then I'll stick with my mechanical or Quartz watches.


I can definitely understand that each one of us has different use cases for a watch. For some the notifications are a must, while for others the health & fitness or the battery life. This is actually what I like on smartwatches: versatility. To get just a fraction of what a smartwatch can do, I would need to spend a small fortune for mechanical or quartz watches. I am at a phase in my life where I value more the practicality over the form or status.


----------



## pinchycm

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've never quit it, but I've definitely limited how I use it.

It's good for the gym / going for a run when I don't want to bring a phone, and especially great for work travel when I need to be connected at all times. If I'm banging around the house, the AW is handy since it's pretty comfortable and my phone isn't within arm's reach.

Life's too short to not "enjoy" what you wear though, so my day to day is whatever mechanical is in the rotation.


----------



## afennell

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I quit mine. I didn't mine the charging but it really was an Apple Pay machine for me. I started doing that from my phone and the watch just wasn't necessary. Went back to analog watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Bought the 0G right at product launch back in 2015. Wore it almost daily for a year, then stopped and haven't gone back since (2 years and counting).

Reason? I could basically get everything with just my phone. Fitness capabilities not useful-if I exercised, I filled the ring. If not, then no go. I did enjoy it tremendously while wearing it though and found the notification most useful-was careful to reduce it down to essentials, which made it actually useful.

Another reason is that I enjoy traditional watches too much to give it up.

I do like where the AW is going though, so looking forward to see where it takes us.

As my health declines with age, I may have to pick up a similar device to help. For now, knock on wood, still relatively healthy, so will enjoy my traditional watches.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



edhchoe said:


> I have been wearing my AW3 since the release last year.
> I don't wear any other watches any more.
> 
> functionality - all the alerts right on the wrist. airplane boarding pass. silent alarms. etc
> 
> careless accuracy - i don't even think about it. it is always accurate.
> 
> The only watch that will get the AW3 off my wrist is AW4.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have been wearing my AW3 since the release last year.
> I don't wear any other watches any more.
> 
> functionality - all the alerts right on the wrist. airplane boarding pass. silent alarms. etc
> 
> careless accuracy - i don't even think about it. it is always accurate.
> 
> The only watch that will get the AW3 off my wrist is AW4.


So my AW4 replaced AW3.


----------



## or_rs

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Me and the missus bought AW2 out of pure gadget loving. 
It was great at the begging but after a few months we realized that there's not a lot more than notifications on your wrist, most apps are limited to non functioning on the watch.
Then there were bugs that were never fixed- missed notifications and calls, not just 3rd app but also from apple's native ones, apps that couldn't connect to the phone etc.
Finally we decided to go back to our Omegas and we are happier than ever.


----------



## zuiko

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Returned a Series 4 I bought recently. Still have a Series 0 but it's not worn.

The ECG feature was the draw for me but it's not enabled yet. Seems as though it will only be enabled for US market. Might consider it if the feature is switched on for ROW.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



zuiko said:


> Returned a Series 4 I bought recently. Still have a Series 0 but it's not worn.
> 
> The ECG feature was the draw for me but it's not enabled yet. Seems as though it will only be enabled for US market. Might consider it if the feature is switched on for ROW.


I haven't heard if it's been switched on for the US yet, although it will be later. Have they already said you won't be getting the ECG feature where you are?


----------



## strider11

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Apple Watch seemed like a good idea at the time. 2 day trial and I saw no real benefit- always end up looking for your phone for any real work and the AW ends up being like a pesky mosquito you want to smash. Apple Store employee told me it is the #1 returned item.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



strider11 said:


> Apple Watch seemed like a good idea at the time. 2 day trial and I saw no real benefit- always end up looking for your phone for any real work and the AW ends up being like a pesky mosquito you want to smash. *Apple Store employee told me it is the #1 returned item.*


I'm actually not surprised that it would get returned (caveat: they still sell millions of the danged things).

BECAUSE...

It's a difficult sell. People who want a fully functional smartphone-on-the-wrist are disappointed that it doesn't do enough; people who just want A Watch are annoyed that it does too much (and needs care & feeding, so to speak, unlike a solar quartz watch).

So that leaves people like me, who wonder if we're spending too much time on our damned phones doing vapid stuff like playing games or browsing forums (ahem... guilty), but don't want to disconnect entirely from family or the workplace.

A stripped-down gadget like a smartwatch can now do enough to maintain those connections without dominating our attention. I had my mini-epiphanies over the first five months with the AW; when I purposely put my phone away and made it hard to reach, I learned that I can get closer to the people around me (especially important when I'm out with my wife) and enjoy my surroundings again.

PS - I'll add that I minimized the "pesky mosquito" effect by limiting the notifications that ping the watch. Instead of having every email, sports, and news item pop up, it only tells me about emails from family (which average three per week), scores from my three favorite teams, and the standard Activity/texts/phone calls trio (and, thankfully, nobody I know tries to have long conversations via text).


----------



## clbryant1981

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I had one for almost a year. Sold it today because I only really used it for a couple weeks.


----------



## Cryslay33

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

For me, i do rotate a good amount depending on the activity am indulged in. Apple watches for me is on a low pro in my collections


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Still wearing mine everyday after 8 months. I rotate occasionally with mechanicals, but it happens less and less often. The AW is just too useful and convenient for me. I actually miss its functionality when I wore a mechanical watch that I started taking it even on social events lately. This weekend I attended a live show at a local theatre, which lasted around 8 hours. Having a self-lighting screen instead of a regular watch you can barely see in a dark environment was very useful when checking time or important notifications. I don't like keeping the phone in my hand all the time so I was comfortable keeping it in the bag instead.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Timely (heh!) bump...

I was telling a coworker yesterday about how I've begun leaving my phone at home more often, taking just my S4 AW when we go out.

I mean, why do I actually _need_ the phone in the first place? To be available for a call or text, right? So do I also "need" to have all sorts of apps to distract me from the dinner we're having, or the dress my wife is trying on, or the friends we're hanging out with?

Nope.

So, by using the AW instead, I get to save pocket space - and avoid the temptation of distraction - without losing my connections.


----------



## The Dark Knight

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have owned a Series 1, 2, and 3. I've kind of made a habit of buying the cheapest version towards the end of the life cycle when they go on sale. I gave up on the Series 1 pretty quickly, the Series 2 lasted a bit longer than gave up on it, haven't given up on the Series 3 yet. With each iteration the battery life has gotten better (my biggest gripe against 1) and the OS feels smoother and more responsive.

But overall I've liked the AW since the beginning. Despite it being redundant with a phone, I still find it super useful. A lot of this just has to do with my personality, I hate digging things in and out of my pockets. The most obvious AW function is just as a watch. I like checking the time throughout the day without pulling out my phone. Then I can basically go out and go about my business sometimes without having to take out my phone (check/answer texts and calls with the watch) or my wallet (Apple Pay). And frankly, I don't really need the device to replace my phone. I've had a phone in my pocket basically since age 18, so I'm just used to it and don't mind it. But I find a device that augments my phone to be very useful, especially as a wristwatch.

As for mechanical watches, right now I'm literally down to just one, of ANY price tier. My Rolex Sub 16610. I've sold/given away everything else. With how useful I find the AW, it's really hard for me to justify wearing a watch that only tells the time and date. It's even harder to justify actually building a collection of any sort. I know it's somewhat a myth now, but I do like to think of watches as tools instead of just jewelry. I want to WEAR a watch I get. I want them to actually serve the purpose of telling the time and for me to find some utility out of that. Again, when I have a device like the AW that tells the time AND so much more, it's just tough to justify owning a bunch of mechanical watches that get less and less wrist time.

Increasingly, I find myself wearing the AW on a day-to-day basis and the Sub for special occasions or when I dress up. I can't see myself selling/trading it due to sentimental reasons, but if this is going to be my only mechanical watch going forwards, I do wish it was something that was a bit more on the dressier side of the equation, like maybe an Explorer I.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



The Dark Knight said:


> As for mechanical watches, right now I'm literally down to just one, of ANY price tier. My Rolex Sub 16610. I've sold/given away everything else. With how useful I find the AW, it's really hard for me to justify wearing a watch that only tells the time and date. It's even harder to justify actually building a collection of any sort. I know it's somewhat a myth now, but I do like to think of watches as tools instead of just jewelry. I want to WEAR a watch I get. I want them to actually serve the purpose of telling the time and for me to find some utility out of that. Again, when I have a device like the AW that tells the time AND so much more, it's just tough to justify owning a bunch of mechanical watches that get less and less wrist time.
> 
> Increasingly, I find myself wearing the AW on a day-to-day basis and the Sub for special occasions or when I dress up. I can't see myself selling/trading it due to sentimental reasons, but if this is going to be my only mechanical watch going forwards, I do wish it was something that was a bit more on the dressier side of the equation, like maybe an Explorer I.


I can relate 100% with your views. It's exactly how I view a watch, as a tool primarily and as a fashion augmentation, a distant second place. I am going to sell all my other watches and planning to get only a Tudor BB58, as a complement to the AW. As a men, this shoe more than enough to cover all bases, including love for mechanical watches.
Heck, even JC Biever has an AW.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

You guys are better than me. I am down to a $200 Chinese made handwind watch as far as mechanical watch.
I don't remember when the last time I wore it is.
I wear my AW even when I dress up.
I stalk my family members on my AW all day with Find my friends app.


----------



## dealer-1

I purchased an Apple 2 , kept for 1 week and SOLD , Could not have to charge nitely and could not stay away from my awesome watches


----------



## Incompass

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Just wear it working out - it's a great occasional watch. Thought about wearing it with another watch on the opposite wrist but just can't do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanye_mouse

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Got my Apple Watch 3 about a year ago, right when I was getting into mechanicals, ironically enough (I bought a Seiko SNK like a week later, and a Nomos about a month later). If I look back at the year, The Nomos and AW are neck-and-neck for most worn, with the Nomos probably slightly edging out the AW. I rarely wear the SNK. But, the AW is the most indispensable to me- I can't imagine working out without it now.


----------



## aaron6600

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I use my Apple Watch series 1 more as a notification device for my phone ringing on silent than any other function


----------



## aaron6600

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I can relate to the feeling of "cheating" on your mechnicals by wearing an Apple Watch. But whenever I rotate back to a mechanical, I miss the ability to use Apple Pay, control my phone's volume and tracks when playing podcasts, notifications from calls and emails and other features.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Many critics of the smart watches don't understand that nowadays, the need to check notifications has the same importance as checking the time had in the past (and present).


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



aaron6600 said:


> I can relate to the feeling of "cheating" on your mechnicals by wearing an Apple Watch. But whenever I rotate back to a mechanical, I miss the ability to use Apple Pay, control my phone's volume and tracks when playing podcasts, notifications from calls and emails and other features.


Missing my AW happens pretty quickly for me. I'd put on a regular watch in the morning, and when I walk to the closet to choose a jacket, I glance at my wrist to check the weather forecast - but all I see is "SEIKO". ;-) Dangit, where's my phone...


----------



## JuanPablo046

I thought at some point I would be wearing the AW all day, ended up back to the mechanical watch and using the smart watch just for workouts. The battery charging part is annoying and the looks just don’t do it for me


----------



## wooly88

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wore my AW2 daily for the first 2-3 months then migrated back to my mechanicals. I only use my Apple Watch when I swim laps. The lap counter is pretty handy but it's an expensive lap counter. Haha


----------



## cashmonee

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> Many critics of the smart watches don't understand that nowadays, the need to check notifications has the same importance as checking the time had in the past (and present).


I would question the word "need" here. I realized after a few years with the Apple Watch that I definitely did not need to get 99% of the notifications I was receiving instantly. In fact, getting them instantly was constantly taking me out of the environment I was in, and when I stopped wearing it and switched to analog watches a few months ago, I realized that I was happier. This came from not being constantly distracted and being more present in the room I was in with the people I was with. My notifications can wait until I look at my phone. There is nothing that I need to know right away through the watch that cannot be relayed to me as quickly in another fashion if necessary. In the end, I think the Apple Watch is just perpetuating our addiction to these screens and we have created the "need" you speak of to satisfy our craving.

I don't mean to sound high and mighty, I know it does. I just was amazed at the way my overall outlook changed when I stopped wearing the Apple Watch. I think if people are able to step back and look at what the Apple Watch does they would see that it actually increases their stress level, makes them worry more, makes it difficult to forge relationships with people, and takes them out of the moment they are living in.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



cashmonee said:


> I would question the word "need" here. I realized after a few years with the Apple Watch that I definitely did not need to get 99% of the notifications I was receiving instantly. In fact, getting them instantly was constantly taking me out of the environment I was in, and when I stopped wearing it and switched to analog watches a few months ago, I realized that I was happier. This came from not being constantly distracted and being more present in the room I was in with the people I was with. My notifications can wait until I look at my phone. There is nothing that I need to know right away through the watch that cannot be relayed to me as quickly in another fashion if necessary. In the end, I think the Apple Watch is just perpetuating our addiction to these screens and we have created the "need" you speak of to satisfy our craving.
> 
> I don't mean to sound high and mighty, I know it does. I just was amazed at the way my overall outlook changed when I stopped wearing the Apple Watch. I think if people are able to step back and look at what the Apple Watch does they would see that it actually increases their stress level, makes them worry more, makes it difficult to forge relationships with people, and takes them out of the moment they are living in.


Despite my enjoyment of my AW, I pretty much agree. (or, maybe I already agree; and because of that, I usually prefer my AW to my phone)

My parents were visiting this past week, and my dad spent a lot of his time dinking around on his phone. He had developed a routine around using it for work, but even in retirement, he's still attached to it. My theory is, because most people now expect other people to be accessible _all of the time,_ we've trained ourselves to have our phones with us _all of the time._ With that comes the temptation to distract ourselves _all of the time_ because our brains expect some sort of stimulus _all of the time._

If I leave the house, I'm expected to be reachable one way or another. If I wear my Seiko or Omega, I'm almost certainly carrying my phone, too. But if I wear my AW, it's easier to leave the phone at home along with all its ancillary distractions.

I like to think that, someday, we'll all treat texts and emails the way we used to treat phone answering machines - mere electronic Post-Its that we'll get around to later.


----------



## cashmonee

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



BarracksSi said:


> I like to think that, someday, we'll all treat texts and emails the way we used to treat phone answering machines - mere electronic Post-Its that we'll get around to later.


Absolutely! I think this would be a great balance, and one I am trying to achieve.


----------



## zetaplus93

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



cashmonee said:


> I would question the word "need" here. I realized after a few years with the Apple Watch that I definitely did not need to get 99% of the notifications I was receiving instantly. In fact, getting them instantly was constantly taking me out of the environment I was in, and when I stopped wearing it and switched to analog watches a few months ago, I realized that I was happier. This came from not being constantly distracted and being more present in the room I was in with the people I was with. My notifications can wait until I look at my phone. There is nothing that I need to know right away through the watch that cannot be relayed to me as quickly in another fashion if necessary. In the end, I think the Apple Watch is just perpetuating our addiction to these screens and we have created the "need" you speak of to satisfy our craving.


Depends on how one uses the AW. If one is constantly getting notifications, I don't think it's useful.

Cutting it down to the bare essentials (e.g. communication from family, reminder to take meds, time tomorrow stand for a while, etc) makes the AW notifications vastly more powerful.

Also, one needs to make sure they don't check their watches while they're suppose to be paying attention to someone (most people find it rude). Just like one can ignore the phone when it rings, one can ignore the watch when it vibrates too.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



zetaplus93 said:


> Depends on how one uses the AW. If one is constantly getting notifications, I don't think it's useful.
> 
> Cutting it down to the bare essentials (e.g. communication from family, reminder to take meds, time tomorrow stand for a while, etc) makes the AW notifications vastly more powerful.
> 
> Also, one needs to make sure they don't check their watches while they're suppose to be paying attention to someone (most people find it rude). Just like one can ignore the phone when it rings, one can ignore the watch when it vibrates too.


Exactly my point when I said that notifications are a must these days. It's not "all or nothing" but one can fine tune the level of notifications to his need. For me this is especially useful when I am working as due to my type of job, I'd forget to attend meetings, to take a break, stand up and move a bit or to pick my kids from school  When I don't need notifications and I closed my rings for the day, I can switch wearing a regular watch.


----------



## arogle1stus

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I didn't quit the Apple watch It QUIT me!!!
Daughter got her 2nd Tag F1 and gifted the Apple to me
Thing just wouldn't "Pair Up" to cell phone. Returned it to
my daughter who was in contact with an Apple knowlegeable
guy. He told her the Apple was "Toast". DOA?

No skin off'n my nose. Don't like Smart watches anyway.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## itsmemuffins

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I'm actually the opposite. I own 40 watches and haven't worn any of them for the past two months, since I got my 44mm Apple Watch. And I do t plan on going back to them ever. The Apple Watch is that useful to me.

It's just a pity seeing all those watches gathering dust and I just can't be bothered selling them.


----------



## c185445

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> When people talk about passing watches to their kids, what they really mean is passing something valuable to their kids. A friend of mine got an older Heuer Carrera from his father but he is not wearing it for fear of damaging, is a bit worn out and out of fashion. Eventually he doesn't enjoy the watch but just keeps it for sentimental and (possible) monetary value. So what's the point of passing the watch to your kid, when you can pass him something more valuable instead (e.g. good education, investment fund, saving account, house/apartment etc.)? It's all a marketing thing we're buying into.


Sorry for replying to an old post but I just couldn't resist:

-When people talk about passing something valuable to their kids in the context of watches it doesn't have to be monetary value. I bet most times it has more to do with emotional value.

-Passing on things for the next generation has been around LONG BEFORE the modern concept of "marketing" existed. For thousands of years. There is something attached to our DNA that makes us valuate such things. it not just some frivolous fashion trend us millenials are falling to. I think creating the necessity to be connected at all the time has more of "usability forced through marketing" than the concept of emotional inheritances. Now I might get an army of people telling me how they need an Apple watch because they have diabetes or the necessity to check their heartbeat, but for the vast majority of people that's not so relevant.

-The case of your friend is realistic but it's simply anecdotal, so I don't think it's fair to base the point of passing items with emotional value on whatever happened with your friend.

-It's not necesarily a matter of "insteads". You can pass on a watch and also good education or a property or whatever. I don't understand your point as passing on a watch doesn't interfere with anything really unless we go to some extreme case.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



c185445 said:


> It's not necesarily a matter of "insteads". You can pass on a watch and also good education or a property or whatever. I don't understand your point as passing on a watch doesn't interfere with anything really unless we go to some extreme case.


It really depends on the financial situation of the individual. For me, it's either spending $10,000 to buy a Rolex, enjoy wearing it and pass it down to my child, *OR* pay one year of tuition for my son. Mentally it's not even a choice for me. I know it's much more important and relevant to invest in my children than to help keep the watch industry alive. Of course, YMMV.


----------



## c185445

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Of course, it's fine to prioritize your kid over a watch hobby.

But you questioned when people pass on watches as family relics defending one can spend the money instead on other things while giving an example that doesn't have to be: there is no reason to spend $10k on a watch to be a heirloom!

My grandad's Omega was passed on to my father, it's 40 years old and is still working. It did not cost $10k (its equivalent) back then.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



c185445 said:


> Of course, it's fine to prioritize your kid over a watch hobby.
> 
> But you questioned when people pass on watches as family relics defending one can spend the money instead on other things while giving an example that doesn't have to be: there is no reason to spend $10k on a watch to be a heirloom!
> 
> My grandad's Omega was passed on to my father, it's 40 years old and is still working. It did not cost $10k (its equivalent) back then.


You're right about the emotional value of heirloom items, but since this is a watch forum and many companies market this very aspect of their products, hence my example. Yeah, I can pass down my Seiko SKX007, it would still be working and it would still have the emotional impact, but usually this kind of discussion revolves around watches of significant monetary value and not emotional.


----------



## c185445

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

They might market such side but in the real world not just the $10k watches are considered heirlooms. Hence why not just Rolex are in the secondary market or the vintage one.

So I insist it doesn't have to come to decide between a Rolex or paying tuition fees...


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



c185445 said:


> They might market such side but in the real world not just the $10k watches are considered heirlooms. Hence why not just Rolex are in the secondary market or the vintage one.
> 
> So I insist it doesn't have to come to decide between a Rolex or paying tuition fees...


In my post you referred, I said "When people talk about passing watches to their kids, what they really mean is passing something valuable to their kids. ...... So what's the point of passing the watch to your kid, when you can pass him something more valuable instead (e.g. good education, investment fund, saving account, house/apartment etc.)?". My point was that there are more valuable things to pass down to kids than a watch. And I was referring to material value rather than emotional value. For most of people it really is a choice between a Rolex and other things.


----------



## c185445

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

It seems we are not going to get anywhere. I don't think most people mean that, I don't think the choice has to be using a $10k watch as a yardstick, and while it's true paying for the education of your kid or even breathing and eating are more important things, it doesn't mean you cannot pass items with emotional value while you give to your offspring an education. My family isn't rich, but my grandad passed on his Omega and an education.

Of course, even in a watch forum one must point out that watches aren't for everyone but I think it's unfair to question why people pass on watches as you initially did.

I just rest my case, let's agree to disagree lol


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



c185445 said:


> It seems we are not going to get anywhere. I don't think most people mean that, I don't think the choice has to be using a $10k watch as a yardstick, and while it's true paying for the education of your kid or even breathing and eating are more important things, it doesn't mean you cannot pass items with emotional value while you give to your offspring an education. My family isn't rich, but my grandad passed on his Omega and an education.
> 
> Of course, even in a watch forum one must point out that watches aren't for everyone but I think it's unfair to question why people pass on watches as you initially did.
> 
> I just rest my case, let's agree to disagree lol


As a matter of fact I agree with your point of view. It's just that we're talking about different aspects of heirloom watches. While you talk about the emotional aspect (with which I completely agree), I am talking about the significance of the material value of the watch being passed. In my culture, parents are trying to pass down to kids things of material value rather than emotional. Things like a house or apartment, or a significant amount of money, which can help the kid to start a life as adult.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

i am passing down my Apple Watch every year to my teenager kids.
I will keep passing down my AW until they can afford their own new AW and get tired of owning a year old watch or two year old watch.
world is changing and mechanical watch has lost its place in my life and many others' lives.
even if I had kept my subC and passed it down, my son won't wear it because it is a heavy piece of jewelry that cannot do anything but tell time.
It will be like my grandpa passing down a extremely expensive horse chariot when I am driving an electric car. I will have no use for it and I will have to keep it for the sake of having the family tradition when it is only a materialistic thing after all anyway.


----------



## nomking77

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I did just that last year, I got tired of the Apple Series 4 and then i decided to get back to my Rolex watch.


----------



## MustangMike

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Mine was a gift from my wife bc she saw me eyeing it before. I like it, but just have others in my collection that get more wrist time. Sometimes it is my Sunday casual watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westcoastco

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Back to the original question.

I stopped wearing the current Apple Watch Series 4, having owned all previous versions. The primary reason was health related. I measured that it emitted as much EMF as my wireless access point or iPhone at full blast, relatively continuously. I did not want that strapped next to my skin for multiple hours. The secondary reason was that I like an always on display which I sometimes use to time calls, interviews, etc. Mechanical watches are always on and don't emit anything except faint ticking sounds


----------



## Chirps

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've had every generation through to the current. Just sold my last two. While I appreciated the utility of some of the applications for work and exercise, I found myself only wearing occasionally as I prefer other watches in my collection.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



westcoastco said:


> I stopped wearing the current Apple Watch Series 4, having owned all previous versions. The primary reason was health related. I measured that it emitted as much EMF as my wireless access point or iPhone at full blast, relatively continuously. I did not want that strapped next to my skin for multiple hours.


To be honest, this is a new concern I have with smart watches. I got into learning more about the effects of EM emissions and so far there is no conclusive results for either harmless or bad for health. Based on the history with radium, tobacco, asbestos etc., I started using it more cautiously and putting it in airplane mode most of the time. Activity tracking still works in this mode, counting steps, distance walked, stand notifications and so on, but there is no connectivity to the phone or wifi. It does lose a lot of functionality but health tracking is my primary use anyway.


----------



## nepatriot

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> To be honest, this is a new concern I have with smart watches. I got into learning more about the effects of EM emissions and so far there is no conclusive results for either harmless or bad for health. Based on the history with radium, tobacco, asbestos etc., I started using it more cautiously and putting it in airplane mode most of the time. Activity tracking still works in this mode, counting steps, distance walked, stand notifications and so on, but there is no connectivity to the phone or wifi. It does lose a lot of functionality but health tracking is my primary use anyway.


Can't be any worse than the phone in your pocket and by your head all day.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



nepatriot said:


> Can't be any worse than the phone in your pocket and by your head all day.


It is lower than the phone indeed, but the watch stays on your skin for much longer than a phone. I personally do not wear the phone in my pocket, but keep it in a backpack. When driving, I keep it on the right side seat and when in office on my desk, as far away as possible. And maybe I do talk once a day on the phone for a minute and then on the speaker  So I am not a heavy user. Off course, there is the Wifi router in my home and office, but still...


----------



## walknot

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I like to wear my smart watch (not an Apple, but I figure I'm in the ballpark here) around the house, so I don't have to carry the cell around. Otherwise, I wear my other watches.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



westcoastco said:


> Back to the original question.
> 
> I stopped wearing the current Apple Watch Series 4, having owned all previous versions. The primary reason was health related. I measured that it emitted as much EMF as my wireless access point or iPhone at full blast, relatively continuously. I did not want that strapped next to my skin for multiple hours. The secondary reason was that I like an always on display which I sometimes use to time calls, interviews, etc. Mechanical watches are always on and don't emit anything except faint ticking sounds


I wonder if my Tesla emits more EMF than the AW4...


----------



## bhas1

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I go back and forth. I refused to get the first Apple Watch. Got v2. Wore it on and off for 6 months, went back to mech, skipped the 3, got the AW4, wore it for a couple of months and went back again to mech. I guess I should quite buying Apple Watches.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I am now 1 year into my AW3 and still wearing it daily. Like some others said, I also go back and forth between periods where I wear only the AW or rotating with mechanicals. Yesterday I bought a Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm to add it to my watch rotation. Beside wanting to try a new user experience, I also wanted a round watch and the ability to freely change faces. I don't have a quartz watch in my collection, so the smartwatches will fill the "need" for HAQ with extra features.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

An AW


utzelu said:


> I am now 1 year into my AW3 and still wearing it daily. Like some others said, I also go back and forth between periods where I wear only the AW or rotating with mechanicals. Yesterday I bought a Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm to add it to my watch rotation. Beside wanting to try a new user experience, I also wanted a round watch and the ability to freely change faces. I don't have a quartz watch in my collection, so the smartwatches will fill the "need" for HAQ with extra features.


An AW is HAQ since it has TC. The Galaxy watch has ordinary performance, AFAIK.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



ronalddheld said:


> The Galaxy watch has ordinary performance, AFAIK.


Hmmm... I didn't know Samsung has regular quartz oscillator. I did some google search before buying it but didn't find anything. We'll see how well it keeps time in flight mode.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> Hmmm... I didn't know Samsung has regular quartz oscillator. I did some google search before buying it but didn't find anything. We'll see how well it keeps time in flight mode.


To be fair, any smartwatch is as good as a bona fide HAQ as long as it makes a periodic connection to internet time servers. Nobody goes more than a day or so in flight/airplane mode under normal usage.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



BarracksSi said:


> To be fair, any smartwatch is as good as a bona fide HAQ as long as it makes a periodic connection to internet time servers. Nobody goes more than a day or so in flight/airplane mode under normal usage.


True. I always keep my AW on airplane mode but still turn it online twice a day (morning and evening) to sync the calendar and other things. Which is enough to sync the time also.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Practically the same to resynchronize enough to make 10 s/year/365. Still different in design requirements and philosophy. Getting way OT.


----------



## Toddinut

I got one through work so I figured I’d give it a try. It was novel and fun for the first month or two, then it started spending more and more time in my watch case, until it got to the point that I was rarely wearing it at all. I sold it and purchased a vintage Hamilton field watch and I’ve never looked back.


----------



## 31 Jewels

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

To me....the Apple watch is a fad. If you are stranded on a deserted island, it will leave you "friend less" in a few days.

A mechanical however, will run until you are rescued. Then.. and only then will you see how accurate it is in a year. Chances are...if it's tuned right.....you might only be ahead 12 minutes in that year.

You grew a beard, but didn't lose a lot of time, and for that.....the mechanical will forever rule. 

I have one more......If King Tut had a mechanical and Cleopatra had an Apple...consider that in 2000 years both were found in their tombs. The Apple will be a nothing (dust)....No one will ever be able to fix it......but if there is a Watchmaker to be found.....if the skill is still known 2000 years later.....King Tuts mechanical will still work again. There is no Eco or battery anything that will stand the test of time. Think about the long term because

I ask you.....What do you want to leave your children...or great grand children. A fad or a legacy?


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

If you're stranded in the desert you have more pressing issues to solve than the watch on your hand. Longevity is not an issue for smartwatch consumers. The value is not in the object itself but in what it can do for the user. From this perspective, there is no competition between the two product categories.

Another aspect of mechanical watches, not discussed too much, is the maintenance required for them to function properly more than 20-30 years (for the best watches). In theory, a mechanical watch can be fixed, but in practical terms, it may be prohibitive to do so, due to lack of skills or spare parts. Try to restore the Antikythera mechanism for example and see how practical it is. So I am not not buying into the eternity aspect of the watch. Yes, it can last forever as long as you don't wear it.

As for the legacy aspect, there are better things to leave to your children than a watch they may not be interested in: a house, investment money, good education. This is a marketing ploy developed by the Swiss industry to justify the prices, so I don't really buy into it either.

In conclusion, enjoy the mechanical watches for their own sake, because you like them as micro-machines and in some cases, as a form of art. Don't be fooled by the marketing.


----------



## BSG75

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> If you're stranded in the desert you have more pressing issues to solve than the watch on your hand. Longevity is not an issue for smartwatch consumers. The value is not in the object itself but in what it can do for the user. From this perspective, there is no competition between the two product categories.
> 
> Another aspect of mechanical watches, not discussed too much, is the maintenance required for them to function properly more than 20-30 years (for the best watches). In theory, a mechanical watch can be fixed, but in practical terms, it may be prohibitive to do so, due to lack of skills or spare parts. Try to restore the Antikythera mechanism for example and see how practical it is. So I am not not buying into the eternity aspect of the watch. Yes, it can last forever as long as you don't wear it.
> 
> As for the legacy aspect, there are better things to leave to your children than a watch they may not be interested in: a house, investment money, good education. This is a marketing ploy developed by the Swiss industry to justify the prices, so I don't really buy into it either.
> 
> In conclusion, enjoy the mechanical watches for their own sake, because you like them as micro-machines and in some cases, as a form of art. Don't be fooled by the marketing.


Good points! I have both an Apple Watch and mechanical watches. I appreciate them all. The micro-machine aspect of the mechanical watch is fascinating as is the SIP technology of the Apple Watch.

There is a ton of marketing associated with mechanical watches, especially from Patek and Rolex. They make Apple's marketing look like it's done by amateurs.

IMO, for a mechanical watch to be a legacy gift to a child, it should be something that is associated with the giver. For example, if a child has fond memories dad wearing his Speedmaster, then it will probably have some meaning as it's passed on. Wearing that one watch for a long period of time is what helps give it true meaning. If it's part of a multi-watch collection, then IMO, it may not have the same meaning as it's passed on.

Smartwatches will probably not be something owned over the long term, but that doesn't take away from the value it can deliver to its user. There are some people who will always prefer mechanical/automatic watches and I think that's great. There are also people who are learning to appreciate watches through the purchase of an Apple Watch. We're all on the same horological journey. Some of us are driving Teslas (smartwatches), some of us are driving Porsches (mechanicals) and some of us are driving and appreciating both.


----------



## JAFO

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Concur on legacay gift to child. I have a picture of my two month old son next to me wearing a Tag Heuer quartz. He is now fifteen years old. I gave him the watch and he loves it, partly because it was Dad's and partly because it was in the original picture.


----------



## smurfdon

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I once had an Apple watch which I used for 2 Months and the I switched back to my Mechanical watch.


----------



## DaveOZ

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Raising my hand with mechanical watch strapped firmly to wrist.

I have used smart watches since the Pebble was released. For the past 6 months I have switch incessantly between the Apple Watch and Samsung Galaxy watch, including swapping from iPhone to Note 9 in search of the perfect combination. All this time my beautiful mechanical watches have been crying for attention. I wear them occasionally but then feel guilty that I'd missed out on closing my exercise rings.

Yesterday it finally dawned on me that there is no perfect smartwatch and I can live without one. I've been liberated from constant notifications that I don't really need. When I cycle I have a Garmin head unit which tracks my ride to Strava. I've ditched the bulky case from my phone and gone back to carrying it in my pocket like I used to.

So my Tudor Pelagos is back on my wrist ......... for now!


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

In the past few months, my value assessment has changed wrt watches. I still like traditional watches, but somehow I don't see much value in owning more than one of them, just for the sake of owning a mechanical piece. Maybe it's because the prices of watches seems to go up constantly, without adding any real/tangible features. Maybe it's because I have been exposed to the constant marketing BS from brands (I listen to a lot of watch related podcasts). Somehow I feel that nothing is really improving in the traditional watch world but the prices increase. With smartwatches I seem to find a good value/cost ratio and they constantly improve the feature set and built quality, always bringing something new with each generation. Of course, if money would be no object, I would have a different view towards value/cost.


----------



## edhchoe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Not being able to pull out my iPhone at work is the biggest reason I need my Apple watch all the time. Having work related reminders and appointments on my wrist is a big plus.
And I also have 20+ alarms.

I cannot wait to get a AW5.


----------



## enycelilc

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

i gave up on my AW after 2-3 weeks but admittedly didn't take the time to learn how to use all its features. might give it another go when the new version is released


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> Somehow I feel that nothing is really improving in the traditional watch world but the prices increase. With smartwatches I seem to find a good value/cost ratio and they constantly improve the feature set and built quality, always bringing something new with each generation.


Pretty accurate assessment.


----------



## sanchjer

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Loved my Apple Watch. Wore that thing everyday. It was my only watch out of college. Then I got back into watch collecting and the Apple Watch sat on its charger everyday. It wasn't hurting anyone but I ended up selling it. I miss it sometimes, the instant texts were a nice touch but I just keep my phone on my desk. Not an inconvenience. My wife however, wears hers pretty much everyday. She has multiple straps and has even run it through the wash a few times...lol. Still working.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



sanchjer said:


> Loved my Apple Watch. Wore that thing everyday. It was my only watch out of college. Then I got back into watch collecting and the Apple Watch sat on its charger everyday. It wasn't hurting anyone but I ended up selling it. I miss it sometimes, the instant texts were a nice touch but I just keep my phone on my desk. Not an inconvenience. My wife however, wears hers pretty much everyday. She has multiple straps and has even run it through the wash a few times...lol. Still working.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of in the same boat. I wore mine pretty much exclusively for the past 2 years. I always kept looking at mechanical watches, but figured I would miss my Apple watch. About a month ago I saw people posting these photo-realistic watch faces and I thought I would try that. I put one on my watch and lasted about 15 minutes with it before I deleted it. That is when I decided to get my mechanical watches back out of the drawer, and I have been on a little bit of a buying spree since then. I like not being bothered by notifications and not having to put my watch on a charger every day or two.

I have considered selling my Apple watch, but I do still like to wear it when I work out (the nice benefit is I only have to charge it every 4 or 5 days now). Like the poster above my wife wears hers everyday and I don't think she could be talked out of it now.

We both have the Series 2, and I was really looking at the Series 4 as an "upgrade", but I like the idea of putting that money into something that won't be as easily updated.


----------



## bigflax925_2

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Every time I put my Apple Watch (S3) on, I wish it were one of my autos. I have tried to start tapering the Apple and switching to my "real" watches when not at work.


----------



## MissileExpert

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've had an on again off again relationship with AW's. I have a S2 and an S3 and never really bonded with either. I found it useful when out and about with the family, e.g. Disney, but found it more of an irritation at home. The first couple of models had poor battery life. I never really could decide on a default watch face. And, I couldn't wear it at work because I worked in closed areas where security prohibited two-way communications devices. I recently bought an AW Series 4. Enough memory to handle the apps I desire, and the ECG function is desirable given my heart attack a few years ago. I won't wear it every day. I will likely wear it when in tourist mode and also when on family outings at the local theme parks (Disney mostly). The convenience of being able to get and send messages without pulling out the phone, having a GPS to track where I'm at (and my family for that matter), and the longer battery life just might earn it a longer stay in my watch stable. We'll see. One thing I still think Apple can improve on is to allow third party watch faces. It would sure make the aesthetics of the watch face a whole lot more appealing. There really isn't an Apple Watch that can compare to my Omega PO, Breitling Aerospace EVO, or a host of other interesting mechanicals.


----------



## WnS

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Corporate people can use an Apple Watch for discretely reading messages and glancing at the time during meetings, bike riders may appreciate the convenience of it on the go - I understand the utility.

But as a self employed person who drives, it's totally unnecessary and a traffic ticket waiting to happen. No cop ever cared about a person admiring a mechanical watch. The other issue is that it won't sync to my Android phone (lolz).


----------



## camaroz1985

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have listed mine for sale. I'm going back to analog. The only time I wear mine now is when working out, but I have an old fitbit sitting in a drawer that will fill that purpose.


----------



## david_h_moss

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k7irish

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I really liked my Apple Watch, but I did not feel that I was using it in a way that justified the price. I think it is best suited for fitness people, and I am just not in that place at the moment (life is too busy with work and kids). I decided to sell it to avoid further depreciation - which is one of the worst things about this watch. I don't really view it as a watch as much as I do a "device." It is entirely tech-centric, and as such, will be obsolete in a few years, and worth very little compared to what you paid for it. So if you're not really using it every day, there's not a great reason to have it.


----------



## camaroz1985

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



k7irish said:


> I really liked my Apple Watch, but I did not feel that I was using it in a way that justified the price. I think it is best suited for fitness people, and I am just not in that place at the moment (life is too busy with work and kids). I decided to sell it to avoid further depreciation - which is one of the worst things about this watch. I don't really view it as a watch as much as I do a "device." It is entirely tech-centric, and as such, will be obsolete in a few years, and worth very little compared to what you paid for it. So if you're not really using it every day, there's not a great reason to have it.


I can definitely agree with that. I wore mine daily for almost 2 years, but got the mechanical bug again. Doesn't make sense to let it sit in a drawer, its never going to go up in value.


----------



## omegafan2015

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I'm not actually quitting AW but not often wearing it after the first 6 months. It's an utility watch just like my g-shock. I wear my mechanical watch only for special occasions.


----------



## raptorrapture

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Chiming in here with my own $.02 - I'm an Apple fanboy to the core. I used to work at the Apple store pre-iPhone, and then have had a Mac at every single one of my jobs. Whenever I've switched jobs, part of my offer stipulation has been that I have to use a Mac. It's that serious. I also have had every iPhone since the original (well, I guess maybe except for the 6c, 8 and the Max/Plus variants). I have both generation of AirPods, and the latest iPad Pro. I had the first Apple Watch when it came out, and had the second generation too. I did not get the latest generation, and I've completely switched back to regular watches and have since sold my second-gen Apple Watch.

This is all to say that even someone as plugged-in and Apple fanboy-ish me can recognize the value of a good mechanical timepiece. I have technology all around me really 24-7, so it feels good to have something that's old-school that I don't have to plug into a wall. I actually switched as soon as my son was born last year because I recognized that I didn't need to have something "tap" me on my wrist to get my attention that's not my boy. Feels nice to just be in-the-moment with him.


----------



## ILuvSubs

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Well said. It's nice to step away from the notifications / chimes / vibrations of incoming texts, calls, emails or other notifications, and have a good ol' fashioned mechanical watch.

I've yet to try the Apple Watch and dislike the built-in obsolescence of technology as upgraded models get issued every year. I'm a big Apple fan too - with a MacBook Pro, AppleTV, iPad, iPhone and Airpods.



raptorrapture said:


> Chiming in here with my own $.02 - I'm an Apple fanboy to the core. I used to work at the Apple store pre-iPhone, and then have had a Mac at every single one of my jobs. Whenever I've switched jobs, part of my offer stipulation has been that I have to use a Mac. It's that serious. I also have had every iPhone since the original (well, I guess maybe except for the 6c, 8 and the Max/Plus variants). I have both generation of AirPods, and the latest iPad Pro. I had the first Apple Watch when it came out, and had the second generation too. I did not get the latest generation, and I've completely switched back to regular watches and have since sold my second-gen Apple Watch.
> 
> This is all to say that even someone as plugged-in and Apple fanboy-ish me can recognize the value of a good mechanical timepiece. I have technology all around me really 24-7, so it feels good to have something that's old-school that I don't have to plug into a wall. I actually switched as soon as my son was born last year because I recognized that I didn't need to have something "tap" me on my wrist to get my attention that's not my boy. Feels nice to just be in-the-moment with him.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



ILuvSubs said:


> Well said. It's nice to step away from the notifications / chimes / vibrations of incoming texts, calls, emails or other notifications, and have a good ol' fashioned mechanical watch.


I actually do that with my AW3 by putting it in airplane mode and use it as a regular quartz watch. Of course it is not so good looking as a mechanical, but it's so convenient on a daily basis.


----------



## camaroz1985

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have been without my Apple watch for about 2 months and I can honestly say I don't miss it. It is nice to disconnect like is said above.


----------



## jalquiza

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Went full time on mine then full time without. Notification overload.


----------



## Watchaficionado5

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Seriously, there is nothing as soothing as a mechanical watch ticking without notification interruption!


----------



## camaroz1985

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

My kids would probably agree with you. They like looking at the mechanical watches and turning the bezels, and love to see the lume. ("Make your watch glow in the dark dad!")
""


----------



## stuartb12

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wear my Apple Watch when I'm exercising to track what I want to track (distance, heart rate, etc.) and to play music, but that's it. I never wear it to work or out. I get much more pleasure in those circumstances from my mechanical watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgk1789

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I find it interesting where there's another thread that has the majority giving up mechanical for the AW.


----------



## manwhowalks

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



stuartb12 said:


> I wear my Apple Watch when I'm exercising to track what I want to track (distance, heart rate, etc.) and to play music, but that's it. I never wear it to work or out. I get much more pleasure in those circumstances from my mechanical watches.


My wife still wears her mechanical watch when we go out but doesn't set the time or date, she uses her phone for time/date and her Apple watch for workouts.
Go figure.


----------



## lisztomania7

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I never intended it to be, but the AW has become my daily wearer. I originally intended it only for exercise, but it's just so practical, and I don't care if it gets a little dinged up.

Now, I'm starting to only go for a mechanical watch for a special occasion.


----------



## sithjedi333

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Wear both!


----------



## gregscott

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Don't miss it just like Facebook


----------



## GulfCoastWatch

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I have an apple watch that is purely ocassional. I wear it to the gym and when im being active and things like that but every other moment of my life I have a mechanical watch on.


----------



## dbieleck

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Rotation baby! I think with some of the new faces coming in the new software update, I'll end up using my Apple watch more now, but there's just something about putting on my Rolex that is more modern and real then the apple watch!


----------



## mumbojumbo

I quit using my Apple Watch because I got sick of turning/raising my wrists to check time. It was a smart watch that did everything but the basic time telling. I have been waiting for one with always on display for a very long time. It seems Apple has now delivered my ask in series 5. I guess I am going to go back to Apple Watch.


----------



## sithjedi333

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



mumbojumbo said:


> I quit using my Apple Watch because I got sick of turning/raising my wrists to check time. It was a smart watch that did everything but the basic time telling. I have been waiting for one with always on display for a very long time. It seems Apple has now delivered my ask in series 5. I guess I am going to go back to Apple Watch.


I agree, this could be a game changer. I may have to upgrade from my AW4.


----------



## mumbojumbo

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



sithjedi333 said:


> I agree, this could be a game changer. I may have to upgrade from my AW4.


I will go out on a limb and say it is game over for most watchmakers. Apple produces some of the highest quality watches. Most of the watchmakers don't have the technical chops to compete with them. Rolex and other high end watchmakers might survive in a niche market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



mumbojumbo said:


> I will go out on a limb and say it is game over for most watchmakers. Apple produces some of the highest quality watches. Most of the watchmakers don't have the technical chops to compete with them. Rolex and other high end watchmakers might survive in a niche market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kind of have the same opinion. Beside, an AW in stainless and now titanium or ceramic has more status recognition among the younger generation than a non-Rolex watch, which is the main reason luxury watches exist today. With the constant price increase of the mechanical watches and the expected production reduction, it doesn't sound too good for the industry.


----------



## Miked6

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I had one for 3mos. It's made me crazy and OCD about closing rings. I also felt too connected...all the time. It's nice to be back to an analogue watch. I can go on a walk now and just escape everything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

For the last few weeks I've been dual wielding around the house and at the gym, but wearing only a normal watch to work and running errands. I've spent the last year wearing only my AW. I'm trying to decide if I'm gonna go back to a regular watch all the time or not. Right now it's looking doubtful, but I can't say for sure yet. I have a Series 3, and that always on display of the Series 5 is intriguing for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhwarthog

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Not quite the same, but I got my partner to wear a mechanical watch and get rid of their Apple watch after about two years. It felt like a huge success on my book, haha!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miked6

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wore mine for 3mos religiously. It made me so OCD that my wife said it had to go. I was obsessed with closing my rings and making my monthly goals. I was getting over 100m of exercise and 1300-1500 active calories a day.

I was able to sell it on Swappa for a decent price and haven't looked back. It's nice have an analogue watch back on wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I'm still trying to wear normal watches all the time, except during the gym and sleeping. However, I'm finding the last year of wearing only the Apple Watch has somewhat spoiled me. I'm increasingly finding it annoying to have to consult my phone for things like Hi/Low temps for the day, chance of rain, music control, etc. Am I the only one? Has my Apple Watch just made me lazy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Prdrers said:


> I'm still trying to wear normal watches all the time, except during the gym and sleeping. However, I'm finding the last year of wearing only the Apple Watch has somewhat spoiled me. I'm increasingly finding it annoying to have to consult my phone for things like Hi/Low temps for the day, chance of rain, music control, etc. Am I the only one? *Has my Apple Watch just made me lazy?*


No, the watch has just unchained you from the inconvenience of having to keep your phone in your hand all the time. Swing the pendulum the other way and you're checking your home's outdoor thermometer and barograph to try to forecast the next few hours' weather, and then walking over to your stereo system to turn the knob and find another radio station.

Any day I wear a regular watch, I still catch myself trying to check the weather on it.


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



BarracksSi said:


> No, the watch has just unchained you from the inconvenience of having to keep your phone in your hand all the time. Swing the pendulum the other way and you're checking your home's outdoor thermometer and barograph to try to forecast the next few hours' weather, and then walking over to your stereo system to turn the knob and find another radio station.
> 
> Any day I wear a regular watch, I still catch myself trying to check the weather on it.


Well the purist in me says stick with your regular watches and use the Apple for fitness/sleep, the realist in me says you've had a taste of the convenience so you're hooked, and the rebel in me says forget convention and wear both. And there's another voice I've not yet identified saying you need the Series 5.  Too many voices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Prdrers said:


> the rebel in me says forget convention and wear both.


This is me.



Prdrers said:


> And there's another voice I've not yet identified saying you need the Series 5.


This is also me, but so far have resisted. Maybe a used 5 once they've lost a little resale value.


----------



## Jostack

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I had the series 3 and series 4. I wore mech and Apple a lot of the time.

I have the Apple Watch to my mom when she became a fall risk, and it had the bigger screen that is help for for her aged eyes, and less than nimble fingers.

I often miss some of the features that kept me from grabbing for my iPhone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franko8

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Haha. This is an interesting question.

I got myself the Apple Watch Series 1, and quit using it after about 6 months, went back to my SKX009 and Hamilton Khaki Field. I actually offered the Apple Watch to my Mom. She wears it to this day, 3 years on. Then I switched to a Note8 two years ago, and got myself the Gear S3. Stopped using that watch after 4 months, went back to mechanical, and dedicated the S3 to my workout sessions, until it couldn't handle my profuse sweating. So much for 100m water resistance... I'm not a fan of smartwatches, because I don't need the added distraction of being notified about absolutely everything, or to deal with charging my watch nightly... At least mechanical watches can either be wound (gives me time to admire the dial of the watch during that process) or automatic (I just need to move my arm around...).


----------



## Kgriffin18

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I got rid of mine after a month of use and went back to the Speedy...much happier now.


----------



## SundayDuffer

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Had an apple watch couple years back...had it for couple months...iphone shattered...got a Samsung phone...sold the watch...picked up a TicWatch Pro...wore it for a month...sold it. The only smartwatch i have now is a Fitbit...only wear it when mountainbiking...sticking with speedy, steinhart, and sawtooths.


----------



## mikeymoto

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

As I'd guess most do, I go through phases with my AW. I've had one of each series since the beginning, and I like that it has transformed for me what it is to wear a tool on my wrist. Much how used to carry a pocket knife, I now carry a leatherman clipped in the right front pocket on the weekends. It's like I've leveled up my capabilities.

Occasionally I get wistful; I think about the good times with the classic watches. All the hustle and bustle with the frequent notifications and connectedness make me sick sometimes. Where's my life going? When is my time my own? I'll put on a sweet dumb watch with an aesthetic I really appreciate. After a couple days, however, I'm jonesing for the utility of the AW once again. I've been wearing my Omega SMPC the last few days, and tonight I'm wearing an Explorer while the AW charges up. I love these fun mechanicals, but they largely just don't do it for me anymore...


----------



## SpolaR

I’m worried I’ll get an Apple Watch and stop wearing my mechanical ones. Good to see so many commenting that isn’t the case.


----------



## morsegist

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I got a Series 3 a year or two ago. Wore it for a while, less than a couple of months, and went back to my mechanical rotation. The. The Series 4 became available and, with its ekg function, I started wearing that and haven't looked back. But, I'm 66 with heart issues, so there's that! I do keep my mechanicals wound, however, just in case the mood strikes!


----------



## jubbaa

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

My apple watch has started to displace my mechanical watch wearing , especially around the house.


----------



## Axlwatches

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



knowsnowatch said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering, who have used their Apple Watch for a month and more but decided to stop wearing it completely and go back to using a mechanical watch.
> 
> Thank you.


physical activity = apple watch


----------



## zygomatic21

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



SpolaR said:


> I'm worried I'll get an Apple Watch and stop wearing my mechanical ones. Good to see so many commenting that isn't the case.


I've seen the Apple Watch go both ways. One good friend started wearing his exclusively. Another wore it part-time for a few months, then went back to his Panerai.

My biggest warning: beware the activity rings. They turned my wife into a gerbil - it can be 11:30 at night, but the ring has to be closed


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



zygomatic21 said:


> I've seen the Apple Watch go both ways. One good friend started wearing his exclusively. Another wore it part-time for a few months, then went back to his Panerai.


I would guess that a lot of the 23 something million people who bought an AW last year, wore a quartz/mechanical watch before. I would also guess that most people who "invested" a lot of money into a luxury watch, would either go back to them, or even resist getting into smartwatches, for fear of loosing the "investment" (monetary and/or status signaling).



zygomatic21 said:


> My biggest warning: beware the activity rings. They turned my wife into a gerbil - it can be 11:30 at night, but the ring has to be closed


I actually think this is a positive thing as being more active is healthy. Many people believe they are active because they don't spend a lot of time in front of their computers. But for many it turns out, the reality is different and the smartwatch actually reveals the "inconvenient truth".


----------



## zygomatic21

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> I actually think this is a positive thing as being more active is healthy. Many people believe they are active because they don't spend a lot of time in front of their computers. But for many it turns out, the reality is different and the smartwatch actually reveals the "inconvenient truth".


I was going for a more "tongue in cheek" commentary on the rings -- but you're right: encouraging exercise is never a bad thing.


----------



## kirth

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've only owned mine for a few weeks. While I can easily see how it could be a game changer for some, it's not really "doing it" for me.
While the features are great, time is the only thing I really need on my wrist - and it's so much more satisfying to read it on a Rolex, Omega, Panerai, etc.
I guess I just love mechanical movements too much not to wear them.


----------



## Bizcut1

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I just can't think of anything more redundant than my Apple Watch...it's boring as hell.


----------



## kirth

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I went two days without wearing it and didn't miss it a bit. I guess that pretty much says it all.


----------



## Ashhh

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

LOVE my apple watch. I was a raving fan, wore it every day for a couple of months.

Took it off for a couple of weeks to put on a mechanical watch, and now can't go back!


----------



## njwatchguy17

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

The technology is really tempting ... but I just love the thought of a mechanical piece on my wrist. Not to get too romantic about it, but there's just something about a million little pieces working together vs. the equivalent of an iPhone on your wrist.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



njwatchguy17 said:


> The technology is really tempting ... but I just love the thought of a mechanical piece on my wrist. Not to get too romantic about it, but there's just something about a million little pieces working together vs. the equivalent of an iPhone on your wrist.


(psst.. who wants to tell this guy ^^^ how many millions of transistors are inside a smartwatch?...)


----------



## Dakota1776

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I tried really hard to like my Apple Watch series 3. I found the activity rings annoying - if you don't wear the watch for 12 hours a day you miss out on "standing." It was annoying to try to add in time spent weight lifting. I didn't care about notifications at all.

In my job I need a watch I can glance at and now the day, date, and time including AM vs PM and time down to the second. (I work bizarre hours and otherwise often don't know if it is day or night, Sunday or Thursday etc). I found the Casio G shock squares far superior at this task and wear my Rolex Explorer on non work days. For fitness the Garmin Fenix has been superior for me.

Also my wife cracked the screen on her sapphire/stainless steel series 3 and this made me feel the watch was too fragile.


----------



## LJUSMC

knowsnowatch said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering, who have used their Apple Watch for a month and more but decided to stop wearing it completely and go back to using a mechanical watch.
> 
> Thank you.


I got an Apple Watch in 2017 and have worn it literally every day since. I have tried to wear a "normal" watch from time to time but after a few hours i can't stand it and go back to my Apple Watch. It's just too darn useful. I use it for EVERYTHING.

I'm a police officer and was concerned that it would be fragile, but I've put it through hell and it basically looks like it did when I bought it. I'll eventually upgrade to a newer model when I finally kill this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirth

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Tried to love, but no cigar.

It's still pretty useless for me. Once I turn off enough notifications that I won't feel like 90's IT department pager guy, the watch has zero value proposition.

I don't want to know every time I get an email (most of them are actually for my staff, anyway - and periodic checking/review is much better using my phone).
I can't use a Siri shortcut to open Google assistant broadcast to Google Home devices; I need my iPhone for that. 
Apple TV remote control works but app is missing home button for quick access to sleep mode, unlike iPhone. Also, no infrared transmitter for TV volume as CEC volume control doesn't work for many (including Samsung QLED) TV's.

Okta single sign-on authorization is nice, but I'm not ditching my Rolex for that. Many of the other features I want are disallowed by Apple (third-party faces, FaceTime video, streaming video, streaming music vs downloading to watch, streaming to car stereo, et al), making the watch mostly a remote control for the phone. I'll try again down the road when a model is released that actually improves my workflow or serves a purpose other than telling me to breathe.


----------



## stiffler009

I love the Apple Watch series 4 but my addiction for mech are crazy.


----------



## dandigangi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Still use my Apple Watch at the gym, in the shower, dog walks during winter, etc. Mostly wear my automatics though.


----------



## tristanhilton85

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

This was me until yesterday. I finally took the plunge and got a series 5 Apple Watch. So far I love it, but I almost feel guilty as I have 24 "regular" watches that will probably see very little wrist time going forward.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



tristanhilton85 said:


> This was me until yesterday. I finally took the plunge and got a series 5 Apple Watch. So far I love it, but I almost feel guilty as I have 24 "regular" watches that will probably see very little wrist time going forward.


If you are an upper limb amputee, you have my profound sympathy, but if not, you have two wrists. ;-)


----------



## widerberg

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I've been wearing an Apple Watch daily for the last three or four years. Yesterday, I couldn't deny the siren song of my old watches any longer and so I've decided to only wear the AW on days I'm going to the gym, and an auto or manual wind on other days. I'll lose historical data on steps, calories burned, etc., by not wearing the AW every day now but, to be honest, I haven't really paid much attention to that for a while. And, only tracking "gym days" has some benefits, too.

The only thing I miss about wearing my AW today is text messages and notifications. I actually have to look at my phone now! But, I can live with it


----------



## foxzone

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Electronics only to the gym or water.


----------



## dmuss

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I am firmly in the same situation. I have 4 "nice" watches, and a bunch of other ones of lesser value (to me). My Apple Watch Series 4 has ended my daily mechanical fixation that had lasted for decades. They still have sentimental value, but don't get an outing very often. What to do? #firstworldproblems.


tristanhilton85 said:


> This was me until yesterday. I finally took the plunge and got a series 5 Apple Watch. So far I love it, but I almost feel guilty as I have 24 "regular" watches that will probably see very little wrist time going forward.


----------



## JTK Awesome

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

My wife loves hers, and transit makes it difficult to reach for my phone, so I decided to bite and get a Series 4 on clearance when the S5's came out. For about a month, I thought I was done with mechanical watches.

However, I started missing my mechanical watches more and more, especially whenever I passed by one of our several ADs in town.

Then I found the Apple Watch fatiguing. It's a lot of work (initial setup, notifications, watch faces, etc, etc) to get it to and keep it at a useful state. Also, it's yet another Computing device which means it has to be re-charged, updated, managed, and ultimately replaced. (This really hit me during my last business trip. So many f'n chargers, and now I need to drag along another one!) And all that Activity nagging! Like I can just walk out of a meeting with my boss because "It's time to stand, you're behind on your stand goal!" All of this for what boils down to a duplication of my iPhone's widgets. And let's face it, compared to a mechanical watch, the Apple Watch is a soulless gadget, which can't be helped by changing bands.

Here's what my Apple Watch *did* do for me in the end:
1) Convince me to pare down my collection of 24 mechanical watches to 8, my "magic number," the 8 I connect with the most that bring me the most joy.
2) Get smarter about the iPhone's widgets, Control Center, and app Dock, so I can be as efficient with it as with my Apple Watch.

I've hidden away my Apple Watch and my other mechanicals for about a month now. So far so good. The only problem is, now I have to sell a whole bunch of watches!



utzelu said:


> an AW in stainless and now titanium or ceramic has more status recognition among the younger generation than a non-Rolex watch


Don't be so sure: https://www.fastcompany.com/4043454...are-going-wild-for-inexpensive-analog-watches



> Everybody assumed gadgets like our smartphones and the Apple Watch would doom sales, but the opposite is true: Analog watch sales have been gradually rising since 2009. .





watchcrank said:


> If you are an upper limb amputee, you have my profound sympathy, but if not, you have two wrists. ;-)


I tried this and it doesn't work, Hodinkee be damned.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/doing-the-two-wrist-tango-with-the-apple-watch-series-4


----------



## Prdrers

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I turned off all the stand reminders and activity stuff. I don't care about closing rings everyday and all that. It's not too bothersome once you get all that turned off and go to minimum. All I get notifications for is text messages and calls...plus my hourly chime. Every now and again I get bored of the AW and wear regular watches for a few days. I like the variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I put on my newly purchased Apple watch and immediately felt like I had given in to the whims of the world. What next, rubber soled shoes? I sold it and quickly put a chunk of manly metal on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shutterswipe

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Same here, never had notifications on for things like 'stand reminders' and I find the Apple watch pretty pointless in an office day to day but I do like it for tracking in the gym. I also spend several hours a week on a bike with my phone tucked away and the Apple watch is great for that. Also weekend where I like to get away checking from the phone constantly, I can wear the Apple watch and set it to only notify for calls.

I saw one forum where an Apple watch user found it strange that someone could spend £300 on a watch and not wear it everyday - they've obviously not spent time on these forums!


----------



## freshweasley76

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Years ago I bought one and used it only a few times. Didn't find it interesting. The newer ones are much better but still, not for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coondawg07

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wore mine for about two months. I was just beginning to like it when I sold it. My wife still wears one daily, but I'm happier with my mechanical watches.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Have been dual-wristing the Apple Watch and a conventional watch every day for nearly six months now with no desire to quit either.

I did have to cease my habit of wearing chronos left and other watches right: the context switching wasn't a problem when I only wore one watch, but I found when wearing the Apple watch too that every time I wore a chrono I was looking at the wrong watch for the wrong thing all day long. So nowadays all the conventional watches go on left wrist and Apple on right.

I still don't use the Apple as a watch though. b-)


----------



## perilei

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Used my series 5 for 2 months. The intention was to track my health. But in the end it was a useless toy. I ended up disabling ALL notifications as i found them super-annoying. The digital crown was engaged randomly by the wrist-movement. Siri was annoying. 
Happily back with my mechanicals!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brocktoon73

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I wore mine daily for about a year until my recent purchase of an Omega Aqua Terra. I just have a hard time picking up the Apple again.


----------



## Len Baird

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I used one for several years, and it is what got me into watches after not wearing one for decades, and led me to where I am now with two automatics, and a Casio MDV on order haha.
I still like the Apple watch except compared to my new ones it's ugly. So I wear it to sleep for the alarm , sleep tracking, morning heart rate and heart rate variability, and it sits on its charger during the day while I wear a mechanical.


----------



## silverboss

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

After I got my Daytona I haven't had the desire to put on my series 4. Tough call but it's a fun one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobmredg8

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I won a company sales contest and the prize was an Apple Watch. I've worn Omega watches since I was 14 when I purchased my Speedmaster Professional new back in 1972. I really tried wearing the Apple Watch for awhile but it never stuck. I now own 3 Omegas including my old Speedmaster and Apple Watch is dead in the drawer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



bobmredg8 said:


> I won a company sales contest and the prize was an Apple Watch. I've worn Omega watches since I was 14 when I purchased my Speedmaster Professional new back in 1972. I really tried wearing the Apple Watch for awhile but it never stuck. I now own 3 Omegas including my old Speedmaster and Apple Watch is dead in the drawer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mail it to me. My wife has been hesitant to upgrade from her Fitbit.


----------



## Rocket1991

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I just curious
#1 why this thread even exist here?
#2 why average post count of posters here is low


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Rocket1991 said:


> I just curious
> #1 why this thread even exist here?
> #2 why average post count of posters here is low


Why not having the thread here? It is about the Apple Watch and about regular watches. I find the thread interesting, as it shows the reasons people are switching from a smartwatch to regular watches.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



utzelu said:


> Why not having the thread here? It is about the Apple Watch and about regular watches. I find the thread interesting, as it shows the reasons people are switching from a smartwatch to regular watches.


I think #1 -- it got moved here after being rejected from the Public forum; and #2 -- the low post count is from a lot of speed posters who wandered into the AW and Smartwatch forums. Traffic in here is so low that the dumber ones would post garbage in ten threads in a row, so they stood out right away.


----------



## Technarchy

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I'm not wearing a $8000 watch to the gym or on an endurance run or to a 13,000ft summit while touring.

It's not about mechanical or smart watch. It's about the right tool for the job.

Despite what anyone says, sometimes an Apple Watch or Casio makes a lot more sense. Especially if you're tracking actual data.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I don't have apple watch, yet i have smartwatch and i do wear it * every* day for past year+
For sure smart watch is not for everyone but there is no such thing as everyone's watch. This thing don't exist. 
Considering how many apple watches and smartwatches in general i see around i think all these cries are not representative of real world.
After all, many of apple watch users are not watch aficionados and as such never going to post here in any capacity.
Among people i have in close contact (colleagues, family) smartwatch often *the only* watch they going to wear despite sometimes quite extensive and stylish opportunities collecting dust in the box.
And you know i believe what i see first and may be on very last count what i read on internet forum.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Technarchy said:


> It's not about mechanical or smart watch. It's about the right tool for the job.
> 
> Despite what anyone says, sometimes an Apple Watch or Casio makes a lot more sense. Especially if you're tracking actual data.


Exactly. What most watch nerds don't seem to understand is that we're comparing apples with oranges. The product categories are completely different. The traditional watch offers a jewelry product while the smartwatch industry is selling services, not an electronic device. The cost of the services is covered by the cost of the device and sustained by the device's upgrade cycle. So effectively the smartwatch customer is paying for a cleverly masked subscription based service - the device is just the technical platform enabling the services. Once people understand the different business model, then we can each decide what is relevant or not. And also understand that the two products, jewelry and services, are not mutual exclusive.


----------



## psifox

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I feel anyone that dumped their apple watch and went back to mechanical watches just made a purchase without thinking.

The apple watch other than just telling time has other features which we are aware of and it is unique to just it. Thus if one dumps it say after a month, he/she just made a rush or impulse purchase without really needing it for its actual features.

My thoughts though...


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



psifox said:


> I feel anyone that dumped their apple watch and went back to mechanical watches just made a purchase without thinking.
> 
> The apple watch other than just telling time has other features which we are aware of and it is unique to just it. Thus if one dumps it say after a month, he/she just made a rush or impulse purchase without really needing it for its actual features.
> 
> My thoughts though...


It took me a leap of faith, and then not treating it as "just another watch" but instead as an information tool, for my AW to take its seat as my primary watch. And it took a little longer than a month, too (well past Apple's two-week return period).

It was several different regular-life situations where it proved its worth, and they happened without any planning on my part. Each time, it was like, "Hey, that was really nice, I didn't know it could do that."


----------



## BSG75

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Technarchy said:


> I'm not wearing a $8000 watch to the gym or on an endurance run or to a 13,000ft summit while touring.
> 
> It's not about mechanical or smart watch. It's about the right tool for the job.
> 
> Despite what anyone says, sometimes an Apple Watch or Casio makes a lot more sense. Especially if you're tracking actual data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, this is one of the best responses to the smartwatch vs. mechanical debate. It's about using the right tool for the job at hand. There's a lot of romance about taking a Rolex Explorer to the top of Mt. Everest, or using a dive watch like Cousteau. But, we have to remember that that was the best technology available at the time. I would venture to guess that Cousteau would have used a dive computer over a dive watch if the computer was available. The Everest Expedition would have probably used a G-Shock over the Rolex, if the G-Shock was around at the time.

IMO, smartwatches are today's tool watches, but that doesn't mean that one can't enjoy and appreciate the craftsmanship of mechanical watches, too. As you said, the right tool for the job at hand.


----------



## Docrwm

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I got a brand new Apple Watch about 5 months ago after everyone telling me how useful they are, how they are incredible, etc. I decided that I would give it a fair try, so I promised myself I would wear it for 90 days. I reconfigured it to my liking, added apps that I was told were amazing, set my car up to work with it, and gave it the full 90 days. I hated it, still hate it, and find it completely useless for what I do. My son is in college and has wanted an Apple watch so I gave it to him. Funny, he wore it for 30 days or so but then stopped wearing it because "Dad, it's a pain to charge all the time, and won't even let me do messages by voice!?!' So, it sits and gathers dust.


----------



## BarracksSi

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Docrwm said:


> I got a brand new Apple Watch about 5 months ago after everyone telling me how useful they are, how they are incredible, etc. I decided that I would give it a fair try, so I promised myself I would wear it for 90 days. I reconfigured it to my liking, added apps that I was told were amazing, set my car up to work with it, and gave it the full 90 days. I hated it, still hate it, and find it completely useless for what I do. My son is in college and has wanted an Apple watch so I gave it to him. Funny, he wore it for 30 days or so but then stopped wearing it because "Dad, it's a pain to charge all the time, and *won't even let me do messages by voice!?!'* So, it sits and gathers dust.


What was he doing wrong? Mine works.

I charge mine while we're sitting on the couch and watching Netflix. It's all topped up by the time the movie is done.

Unlocks my laptop, wakes me in the morning, makes sure I don't miss any calls during the workday, etc etc etc. Still my daily wearer even though I've been teleworking for over a month.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Why is there resistance to daily charging a AW when you charge your phone once a day?


----------



## Docrwm

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



BarracksSi said:


> What was he doing wrong? Mine works.
> 
> I charge mine while we're sitting on the couch and watching Netflix. It's all topped up by the time the movie is done.
> 
> Unlocks my laptop, wakes me in the morning, makes sure I don't miss any calls during the workday, etc etc etc. Still my daily wearer even though I've been teleworking for over a month.


Both he and I found that the watch runs low on charge if used throughout the day. Dictation was hit or miss with the watch completely ignoring verbal inputs regularly. He took it to the Apple Store (I did once and HATED the experience, condescension and arrogance from retail CS staff? seriously!?!) several times but the problem persisted intermittently despite them claiming it was working as it should. I've been a big iPhone user forever. But the Apple Watch is a kludge IMHO. I'm wearing my auto chorno's at work, using them throughout the day, and my life is easier without the Apple Watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



ronalddheld said:


> Why is there resistance to daily charging a AW when you charge your phone once a day?


You have to take the watch off to charge it. I would certainly appreciate longer battery life or at least a breakaway charge plug that could be attached while the watch was on-wrist.

Edit to add: has anyone had any success with a wireless charger while the watch is on-wrist?


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Maybe I am an outlier as I do not wear AW or any other one 24 hours.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



ronalddheld said:


> Maybe I am an outlier as I do not wear AW or any other one 24 hours.


Nay, it's likely that you are normal, and I am the outlier.  My Apple Watch serves me primarily as an interface to a medical monitor. All other features come behind that for me.


----------



## Rocket1991

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Funny thing when people want this to be like this while been something else and than it very short search for reasons dislike it.
There is no such watch which has no flaws. You either take it or live it. Mechanical will stop after handful of days and you need to constantly top it up yet quartz which can run for months (kinetic) after full charge is forum least favorite watch. 
There is hardly solid logic behind it. 
I work as IT support and i hear it many times make it work like this... sorry but it *can work* this way and if you follow these steps it for sure will work.. no but i want it to be only this way. If not it's a deal breaker. 
Horror stories i hear about work disruption of people who can't communicate without sophisticated piece of software to find out hey send 3 short e-mails a month... Work just stopped for them!

For me mechanical watches are very very bad products: you need to constantly wear them, some lack ability to be winded (Seiko 21 jewel), some lack ability to set seconds (do not hack), very expensive to purchase and to maintain, fragile, inaccurate and if living by the minute is paramount for you (catching train while sleeping 5 extra minutes you get by proper time management) are pain to constantly adjust ...
Plenty of reasons to dislike them. Right... That's holly cow of F2 and affordables and many specialized brand forums. Yet, i just listed things which are negative without comparison to other types of watches.

Nothing is perfect you either live with it for one reason or another or you don't. Complaining about things which are intrinsic to tech are kinda yeah you don't like sea food why you went to Sushi restaurant?

I am not directing it at anyone just thinking out loud about other side, devils advocate speech so to say.


----------



## ronalddheld

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

Maybe we have so many watches,because none are perfect.


----------



## OutOfSpec

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



ronalddheld said:


> Maybe we have so many watches,because none are perfect.


Maybe we have so many watches because people will buy many watches!


----------



## ds760476

I generally have no interest in electronic crap, but I really like mine.


----------



## Watchman Dan

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

The Apple is just one more watch type, of which there are many. While it could replace all other watches for some, it is just too one dimensional to ever replace an entire collection of watches for most watch enthusiasts. It has none of the craftsmanship of a fine timepiece. I wear it mainly whenever I used to wear my Casio, when working out or tracking my exercise. If I forget to take it off, I have used it to take calls or texts when I'm too lazy to find my phone. If it were capable of totally replacing my phone, then I'd consider wearing it all the time. But it's not...


----------



## DarkstarWA

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I work in a facility that does not allow such devices. Can't take in cell phones either. Have to say I enjoy the simplicity, both on my wrist and in general.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Dan Finch said:


> The Apple is just one more watch type, of which there are many...


That's one way of seeing it and is pardonable, this being a watch forum. Another way of seeing, more appropriate IMO and inline with the real purpose envisioned by its creators is the AW being a medium for delivering and running services (as I detailed in one of my previous post).


----------



## Sinnical

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*

I bought the Apple Watch 0 on launch day, and upgraded to the 4 and then the 5. I used all the features, configured various different faces. Used it for work, sport etc.

More recently I came to the conclusion that I didn't want a watch that occupied so much mental space, and I also found the chronograph and timers really fiddle to access via the touch-screen.

6 months ago, I switched to a Sinn 757 which has a chronograph and timing bezel. It is far more useful to me as an everyday watch because the chronograph and timer are accessible without thinking about it, and the time is much easier to read. I wish I'd bought it 20 years ago (or the equivalent).

I use the Apple Watch only as a sports watch now - and admittedly it is very good for that.


----------



## Aesop Vu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Sinnical said:


> I use the Apple Watch only as a sports watch now - and admittedly it is very good for that.


Yup same here. Was really into it, but after a while, I just lost interest and went back to my "dumb" watches. And you nailed it, the AW is very good sports tracker that happens to tell the time too.


----------



## utzelu

*Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*



Aesop Vu said:


> Yup same here. Was really into it, but after a while, I just lost interest and went back to my "dumb" watches.


I think purely as an object, the AW design is too minimalist and not interested enough to keep the aesthetic interest alive for a long time. Its design is both a plus and minus, as it has appeal to a larger customer base, but becomes too ubiquitous after a while. Although the multitude of straps can keep one entertained for a while, eventually we loose the interest in looking on a black screen. Maybe the always-on-display will mitigate some of the aethetic need, but the battery needs to be much better.


----------



## Aspyred

A quick tangent: Anyone ever get frustrated with the feedback/responsiveness of a touch device and get a breath of fresh air when operating something mechanical again?

The newest Apple Watch is very responsive and will only get better with time. But whether it's the watch, a phone, in-car touch screen, a sensor on a bathroom sink etc etc, it's so frustrating sometimes when you press something and the feedback is either very obnoxious (meandering, perhaps with lots of animations) or almost non-existent (slow, laggy, broken).

You ask, "did I push it properly?" And press it again and again, etc.

With something mechanical (or something in software, well-designed), you generally don't have that problem. You may have other problems, but not this one. You press something and get a satisfying response. You reset your chrono - you get a click. There's just something that maybe speaks to us in a very basic, primordial way - perhaps because humans have been using tools for a long time. When we actuate something, we expect a response right away as a sort of built-in troubleshooting mechanism.


----------



## Rocket1991

Aspyred said:


> A quick tangent: Anyone ever get frustrated with the feedback/responsiveness of a touch device and get a breath of fresh air when operating something mechanical again?
> 
> The newest Apple Watch is very responsive and will only get better with time. But whether it's the watch, a phone, in-car touch screen, a sensor on a bathroom sink etc etc, it's so frustrating sometimes when you press something and the feedback is either very obnoxious (meandering, perhaps with lots of animations) or almost non-existent (slow, laggy, broken).
> 
> You ask, "did I push it properly?" And press it again and again, etc.
> 
> With something mechanical (or something in software, well-designed), you generally don't have that problem. You may have other problems, but not this one. You press something and get a satisfying response. You reset your chrono - you get a click. There's just something that maybe speaks to us in a very basic, primordial way - perhaps because humans have been using tools for a long time. When we actuate something, we expect a response right away as a sort of built-in troubleshooting mechanism.


There are way to deal with it (haptic feedback) and Apple actually very good at it. I have 0 problem with my Samsung and no false activation so far. 
Same as mechanical watch it's all in interface design. Some are useful and some are garbage. People learn how to build these watches and they still learning.
We heard about issues with touch only interface when first touch screen phones came out (Samsung, Apple, LG) so far people pretty good at working with touch only phone.
I don't like touch only cars for other reason but there are things which could be done where too. 
In the summary interface design can do marvels if done right.


----------



## Rocket1991

utzelu said:


> *Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*
> 
> I think purely as an object, the AW design is too minimalist and not interested enough to keep the aesthetic interest alive for a long time. Its design is both a plus and minus, as it has appeal to a larger customer base, but becomes too ubiquitous after a while. Although the multitude of straps can keep one entertained for a while, eventually we loose the interest in looking on a black screen. Maybe the always-on-display will mitigate some of the aethetic need, but the battery needs to be much better.


#1 it's apple design style so it's within their design language and minimalist been in their vocabulary for almost past 20 years
#2 you have always on screens, it's lights up when you need and you can customize it. So it's not like regular watch when you stare at same dial all the time it's 1000s of dials on same watch. which by the way can change same watch from dress to sport in matter of few touches.


----------



## Aspyred

Rocket1991 said:


> There are way to deal with it (haptic feedback) and Apple actually very good at it. I have 0 problem with my Samsung and no false activation so far.
> Same as mechanical watch it's all in interface design. Some are useful and some are garbage. People learn how to build these watches and they still learning.
> We heard about issues with touch only interface when first touch screen phones came out (Samsung, Apple, LG) so far people pretty good at working with touch only phone.
> I don't like touch only cars for other reason but there are things which could be done where too.
> In the summary interface design can do marvels if done right.


For sure. I've owned an Apple Watch for some time (had a few at one point) and a newer one to boot and the haptic feedback is fantastic. When you press and hold to change watch faces, it feels almost physical. Same for when you get notifications.

It's certainly getting a lot better a lot faster. My theory is that we've a little more forgiving of our touch screen phones because generally using a smartphone these days is an elective choice. We're not 80's bankers that depended on doing business on our portable phones - much of the time we're on our phone is for purely for leisure.

But I feel a watch is one of those "do what you need with it and move on" devices. You generally don't leisure with your smartwatch and as such, even slight delays are a bit more frustrating.


----------



## flynnstone

I wouldn’t consider one or the other... the Apple Watch definitely serves its purpose as a daily/exercise piece


----------



## metlslug

I picked up an AW 6 about a year ago intending to use it for workouts, etc - basically a replacement for my Forerunner & Fenix. However, it quickly became my daily driver... the notifications, alerts, health, even little things like unlocking my laptop are all just so damn useful!


----------



## JTK Awesome

Rocket1991 said:


> #1 it's apple design style so it's within their design language and minimalist been in their vocabulary for almost past 20 years


If you read Walter Iassacson's bio of Steve Jobs, you'll learn that rounded rectangles were the pinnacle of Jobs' aesthetic.

Which IMO is one of the Apple Watch's failings. It's another dull slab like an iPhone or iPad. Getting different case colors or materials doesn't help since all you see is that little black screen. Changing straps is akin to changing your iPhone case, which makes as much difference as a fresh cost of paint.


----------



## Rocket1991

JTK Awesome said:


> If you read Walter Iassacson's bio of Steve Jobs, you'll learn that rounded rectangles were the pinnacle of Jobs' aesthetic.
> 
> Which IMO is one of the Apple Watch's failings. It's another dull slab like an iPhone or iPad. Getting different case colors or materials doesn't help since all you see is that little black screen. Changing straps is akin to changing your iPhone case, which makes as much difference as a fresh cost of paint.


It's still their product and a lot of Grand Efforts been put into clear brand recognition. Love it, hate it it's present like glowing apple on back of the laptop. So everyone from 50m can see you rocking Apple. I am not within eco system so my 2C just general design and manufacturing. I am impressed with what platform has to offer. And in some applications i think Apple programming department really thought about users more than Google's.
In my case i am in Samsung camp and i love bezel action. Watch like design language don't really a decisive factor here. But bezel is round..... also most of good watch faces i use are analog. Digital often too cluttered and for pit sake it looks partially like contract with a lot of small print. 
Funny how many people don't really get users and user interaction right.


----------



## Aspyred

Rocket1991 said:


> It's still their product and a lot of Grand Efforts been put into clear brand recognition. Love it, hate it it's present like glowing apple on back of the laptop. So everyone from 50m can see you rocking Apple. I am not within eco system so my 2C just general design and manufacturing. I am impressed with what platform has to offer. And in some applications i think Apple programming department really thought about users more than Google's.
> In my case i am in Samsung camp and i love bezel action. Watch like design language don't really a decisive factor here. But bezel is round..... also most of good watch faces i use are analog. Digital often too cluttered and for pit sake it looks partially like contract with a lot of small print.
> Funny how many people don't really get users and user interaction right.


Agreed. Much thought and consideration has been put into the Apple Watch.

People initially balked at the case design when it was first announced. Now, we're 6 cycles in and the design remains the same. It's analogous to the iPad, where there is no tablet market anymore. There's an iPad market. (And a market for hybrids/2-in-1's, but these lines are arguable.)

While there is still admittedly a smartwatch market, Apple dominates both the marketshare and mindshare.

I don't love smartwatches but I have had experience with the AW Series 3 and the UI/UX has always been exceptional. The issues I've had with AW, I would have with all smartwatches. What Apple does, whether everyone likes to admit it or not, it does very well.


----------



## JTK Awesome

Aspyred said:


> I don't love smartwatches but I have had experience with the AW Series 3 and the UI/UX has always been exceptional.


I disagree there. I never understood the "home screen." Seems like a weak attempt at continuity with iOS, which doesn't scale down to a 40mm screen.










Ditto for the Home button. I never understood its need or relevance alongside the digital crown. BTW, since this can be configured for lefties and righties, why aren't these buttons on opposite sides and centered?


----------



## Aspyred

JTK Awesome said:


> I disagree there. I never understood the "home screen." Seems like a weak attempt at continuity with iOS, which doesn't scale down to a 40mm screen.
> 
> View attachment 15418192
> 
> 
> Ditto for the Home button. I never understood its need or relevance alongside the digital crown. BTW, since this can be configured for lefties and righties, why aren't these buttons on opposite sides and centered?
> 
> View attachment 15418213


Mmhm! While I feel it's exceptional, you're right, it's not perfect.

I didn't have an issue with the App screen, but I know some have used the List View instead, so that is there for those that prefer that.

As for the button symmetry, I feel like I'm sure Apple's got a tested reason why, but it's eluded me too. Love the fact that there is a "left-hand" function as I know many southpaws. But when you use it in that mode, where the crown is toward the bottom, it certainly doesn't look as pleasant.


----------



## BarracksSi

JTK Awesome said:


> I disagree there. I never understood the "home screen." Seems like a weak attempt at continuity with iOS, which doesn't scale down to a 40mm screen.
> 
> View attachment 15418192
> 
> 
> Ditto for the Home button. I never understood its need or relevance alongside the digital crown. BTW, since this can be configured for lefties and righties, why aren't these buttons on opposite sides and centered?
> 
> View attachment 15418213


You can change the home screen to a list if you'd like.

And the reason why the buttons aren't on opposite sides and centered is because it'd then be way too easy to push both at the same time. (see iPhone 6-and-later with the wake/sleep button opposite of the volume buttons and how easy it is to accidentally take a screenshot when all you want to do is change the volume or turn off the screen) Plus, the speaker on the opposite side takes up more room than the microphone that's between the buttons (it's just the nature of audio components) and they wouldn't be able to fit a button with the speaker anyway.


----------



## Snyde

It has never stuck with me. I got excited about it for one week and hardly wore it again lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbritt53

I like my Apple watches and the available apps, BUT, the design of the case is boring. I purchased a Samsung Galaxy Watch and find the round case and turning bezel more reasonable. It fits more comfortably on my 7 1/2” wrist, has better metal bands, more watch faces available. I’m going to skip buying anymore Apple wearables until they make a round case with better bands, and user access. With a Samsung the screen is recessed and protected a bit by the bezel, user interface is better with a rotating bezel then a rotating crown, and watch faces are better. Automobiles get a facelift and redesigned body every so often so why can’t Apple give their watch a case redesign.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu

kbritt53 said:


> I like my Apple watches and the available apps, BUT, the design of the case is boring. I purchased a Samsung Galaxy Watch and find the round case and turning bezel more reasonable. It fits more comfortably on my 7 1/2" wrist, has better metal bands, more watch faces available. I'm going to skip buying anymore Apple wearables until they make a round case with better bands, and user access. With a Samsung the screen is recessed and protected a bit by the bezel, user interface is better with a rotating bezel then a rotating crown, and watch faces are better. Automobiles get a facelift and redesigned body every so often so why can't Apple give their watch a case redesign.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny because for me the design of the Samsung is boring. It is akin to a budget fashion watch in terms of quality feel and look. I had it for few months and sold it. And the user experience of the Tizen was average at best, but much less than Apple's. While the AW case is minimalist compared with a traditional watch, it does offer a great versatility since you can dress it up and down and can go with any outfit short of tuxedo. Especially in stainless steel or titanium, it looks very good and stylish. But yeah, it's far from the depth and details of a traditional watch, judged purely as an object.


----------



## BSG75

Personally, I like that the Apple Watch looks like a smartwatch and isn’t trying to copy the style of a traditional watch. IMO, the design is becoming iconic and is being copied by FitBit and Oppo. I feel, the Apple Watch design is better for displaying information, which is why we wear smartwatches, right? With that being said, if one likes Samsung’s (or other brand’s) offerings, that’s fine, too. There’s no right or wrong choice, just the one that works best for your needs.


----------



## Benno1uk

islander009 said:


> *Re: Who have quit their Apple Watch after using it for more than a month & switched back to mechanic*
> 
> Great question! Lol I recently got an apple
> Watch series 2 and was super excited about getting one. Opened the box and then had that feeling of utter regret. It hasn't been used or worn. So now it may see the light of the classifieds. I can't stop wearing my mechanicals as I love them too much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did exactly the same thing. I opened the box, tried it on and had a feeling of utter emptiness. I don't really know why. Luckily I bought it direct from Apple so returned it no problem.


----------



## ceebee

My wife bought me an Apple Watch 4 for Xmas present 2 years ago this December.
I told her I didn’t want it but I was impressed with it’s capabilities. I ended up selling all my watches (about 12) and wore the Apple for 14 months straight. I swore off all automatics and it would save me a ton of cash with buying and selling 
Once you start wearing the Apple Watch 
it’s hard to break the habit of knowing how many calories you burned for the day and closing all 3 rings to keep your work out going
I recently started replenishing my automatics and currently back to about 10 of those
I now wear my Apple M-F when I’m usually working out and my automatics on the weekend 

Will I splurge for the new Apple 6 to stay up on the latest and greatest??????






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CCR1983

Took me a few months but yeah I went back to a mechanical. Ended just going back to phone on a bicep strap for running etc.


----------



## enkidu

I got the first Apple watch (before they had editions) and wore it for a few months, and then wore it only very occasionally. The watch simply wasn't consistent enough in use for daily wear, and doing the wrist raise polka (up down up down down down up up) to get the screen to turn on was too much of a hassle. The next one I bought was the Apple Watch Series 4, and it got a lot better, bigger screen, more consistent response etc. I find it pretty useful so I wear a traditional watch on my left and my Apple Watch 4 on my right. The SO hates it, but what the hey, it's far from the worst thing I could be doing.


----------



## vegetaleb

I am using an Amazfit GTR 3 Pro since Christmas, I always wanted to try a smartwatch and this one was really pretty, as much as I enjoyed at first it's not as pretty as a real watch, I tried several ''faces'' but none will give a real feel like a mechanical watch
Add to that having BT and Wifi on my wrist nearly all the time is not something I really like as researchers are still divided about the potential health problems these radiations could do
Now I am waiting for my upcoming travel to Prague to buy a Steinahrt fleiger watch there (there is a physical store that sell them) and will keep the amazfit for gym and ski only


----------



## oztech

I have found that the Apple Watch 7 has negated all the quartz watches I have and I rotate between it and my mechanicals for now.


----------



## j10s

I had a series 3 that i didn’t really like. I quit Apple Watches for a few years and only wore my mechanical watches. More recently, I got a series 7 in an attempt to distract from the mechanical watch collecting, but now I frequently end up wearing a mechanical on one wrist and the Apple on the other.


----------



## Wools

I've loved Apple Watches since the original, jumping on board with the Series 3 and I've not looked back.

I adore mechanical watches and digital G-Shocks as they're both my thing, but the Apple Watch is sometthing else. A mechanical watch & G-Shock are something I admire from their looks to what they do, so when I wear one, it's not just telling the time, it's something I want the world to see is a reflection of me. But an Apple Watch is a true tool watch for the modern times. It tracks the runs I do, reminds me to meditate each day, let's me quickly see a curated list of my online life and is a real motivator to live a more active life. Also, with each iteration, it looks more pleasing and has such a modern selection of straps and finishes.

So for me, I wear my Apple Watch each day and wear a mechanical / digital screen G-Shock on weekends or when I don't plan on having an active day. It's not a mix, it's my main watch.


----------

